# For all you kidding thread addicts:



## that's*satyrical

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres

This is not mine but there is a preggie Nigerian doe, I might add a HUGE preggie doe named Cinnamon here that is going to give birth any day now on camera. You might just get lucky & catch it if you check in. I believe she is due around the 7th. Probably with triplets or quads


----------



## Queen Mum

OH NO!  I'm going to be stuck on my computer from now till to second she kids!  It's YOUR FAULT!


----------



## Stacykins

HOW DARE YOU!?! Now I will be glued to the camera  

Reminds me when I was on mare watch for a friend's horse via camera. It was agonizing! That mare had the doe code memorized!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Wait, where is the doe? There are a bunch of goats, and I am not sure which one is which?


----------



## Queen Mum

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Wait, where is the doe? There are a bunch of goats, and I am not sure which one is which?


Does it matter?  They are all pregnant!   I'm not going to get any sleep EVER again!  Couldn't they have at least put little tags on the goats that walk around with them identifying due dates and names and stuff so my pregnant anxiety level could go down or something?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, where is the doe? There are a bunch of goats, and I am not sure which one is which?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  They are all pregnant!   I'm not going to get any sleep EVER again!  Couldn't they have at least put little tags on the goats that walk around with them identifying due dates and names and stuff so my pregnant anxiety level could go down or something?
Click to expand...

Queen Mum .. I understand ....... IT IS SOOO HARD !!!!!!! and


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, where is the doe? There are a bunch of goats, and I am not sure which one is which?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  They are all pregnant!   I'm not going to get any sleep EVER again!  Couldn't they have at least put little tags on the goats that walk around with them identifying due dates and names and stuff so my pregnant anxiety level could go down or something?
Click to expand...

Oops! I didnt realize they were all preggers. My bad.


----------



## Queen Mum

Well I discovered that there is a place on the website where you can figure out which one is due and when.  There is one that is due on the 7th of December.  MY GOSH they are all so HUMONGOUS!  

WADDLE, WADDLE, WADDLE!


----------



## that's*satyrical

LOL sorry. I figured if I was going to go down I would drag a bunch of you with me


----------



## Queen Mum

I'm down with you.  It is now the wallpaper on my computer!  Sad but true.  I wake up at night and look to see who is sleeping and who is nesting...  Sad but true...


----------



## that's*satyrical

And the funniest part is they all follow the doe code by trying to hide on the side where the camera can't follow them.... lol  little terds.


----------



## Queen Mum

GO look now.  Cinnamon is in the kidding pen!   Woo HOO!


----------



## Stacykins

Dear goodness, if she doesn't kid soon, she's gonna POP! She's huge! Anyone wanna venture to guess on how many she's got cookin'? Quads?


----------



## jodief100

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OH NO!  I'm going to be stuck on my computer from now till to second she kids!  It's YOUR FAULT!


No you won't.  Because as soon as she kids there will be another one, and another one and another one.....

You are going to be stuck there until May!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I'm betting at least triplets... could be quads, but she doesn't look bulgey enough to me...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

poor thing looks like she needs a deeper body for that load... at the angle she is at right now, it looks like she just may have quads in there...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I think she will have triplets. Just my guess.


----------



## Genipher

You know, we need some kind of downloadable "alert" so that when the does are actually giving birth, we can hear a beep (or bleat?) and run to the computer to watch!

My daughter is just as eager as I to watch this birthing process.


----------



## Mamaboid

I have been checking it all day, and just now my dh asked me, "any babies yet?".  LOL I didn't even know he knew what was going on on the computer.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

lol!  Well, I'll apolize now for this whole barn camera addiction now   I am the owner of Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats & Cinnamon is mine   I am thinking she has triplets in there or small chance of maybe some quads--hopefully it's not just 2 gigantic bucks   We'll find out soon!  I am very excited to meet Cinnamon's kids.  They have the genetics to have brown or blue eyes & they could even have the moonspotted pattern which is something new I am tinkering with!  Cinnamon has amazing genetics with many National champions backing up her pedigree with a lot of milk production also.  The sire of these kids also has an outstanding pedigree with even more National champions in his background.  
She does have some discharge today & her udder is filling up.  I have all of my supplies ready & am ready for kids to arrive--could be anytime!  
I have 10 other does due to kid in early February & then around 10 more to kid between March/April  
Feel free to keep an eye on the camera--if it looks likes she's in labor & you don't see me out there, please call 12187573246.  I like to be there for every kidding just in case anything goes wrong.  I will try to keep you all up-dated & after she has the kids, I'll post some color photos on here for you to view   Now let's all hope for an easy kidding & healthy bouncing kids  
~Karen 
www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> lol!  Well, I'll apolize now for this whole barn camera addiction now   I am the owner of Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats & Cinnamon is mine   I am thinking she has triplets in there or small chance of maybe some quads--hopefully it's not just 2 gigantic bucks   We'll find out soon!  I am very excited to meet Cinnamon's kids.  They have the genetics to have brown or blue eyes & they could even have the moonspotted pattern which is something new I am tinkering with!  Cinnamon has amazing genetics with many National champions backing up her pedigree with a lot of milk production also.  The sire of these kids also has an outstanding pedigree with even more National champions in his background.
> She does have some discharge today & her udder is filling up.  I have all of my supplies ready & am ready for kids to arrive--could be anytime!
> I have 10 other does due to kid in early February & then around 10 more to kid between March/April
> Feel free to keep an eye on the camera--if it looks likes she's in labor & you don't see me out there, please call 12187573246.  I like to be there for every kidding just in case anything goes wrong.  I will try to keep you all up-dated & after she has the kids, I'll post some color photos on here for you to view   Now let's all hope for an easy kidding & healthy bouncing kids
> ~Karen
> www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres


 Hey there!

I was wondering if you were a BYH member! I have been checking on cinnamon all throughout the day (and yesterday too). I cannot wait for her to kid! How long will you keep the cam on the babies for? My fingers are crossed that everything goes well!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

fron New Hampshire, Karen!  I saw you checking(well, attempting.. didn't look like she liked that idea) her ligs earlier... how are they doing?

Also, can you see or feel her kids still moving? or have they become still? if none of them are moving, then she should kid within 24 hrs... if you still see or feel one or more of them moving, then you have more than 24hrs to go. (incase you didn't already know that indicator)


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I'm going to keep the camera on the goats until all of my does are done kidding--so around the end of April/beginning of May probably.  So everyone will be able to watch the babies grow & see more kiddings.  It's always great having some extra eyes watching.  When my husband gets home tomorrow, I'll try to have him help me move the camera lower so you can get a closer view & make the viewing a little darker & clearer.  The camera is so touchy with the signal though so I don't want to touch it until I have him here to help me.  Throughout the next few months though, the camera will be focused on different areas between kidding pens, the senior loafing area which is what you saw a few days ago and we also have the junior loafing area.  
After Cinnamon kids, I'll hang a heat lamp which might mess up your viewing a little bit but I like those babies to get warm & dry so they can get some energy to find the colostrum from mom.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> fron New Hampshire, Karen!  I saw you checking(well, attempting.. didn't look like she liked that idea) her ligs earlier... how are they doing?
> 
> Also, can you see or feel her kids still moving? or have they become still? if none of them are moving, then she should kid within 24 hrs... if you still see or feel one or more of them moving, then you have more than 24hrs to go. (incase you didn't already know that indicator)


That is a darling goat you have in your profile     She has not been thrilled with me checking her ligaments--it does seem to have loosened up though since this morning.  My friend from Montana was watching the camera earlier & said she could see the babies moving in her stomach but I haven't really noticed.  I don't think it will be tonight but I'm keeping an eye on her regardless.  I have my t.v. hooked to the barn camera also with the sound up high so I can hear everything going on out there.  She has noisily been chewing her "bubble gum" cud for quite some time.  She is just so uncomfortable out there--I'm sure she can't wait for the kids to arrive also.


----------



## Queen Mum

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> lol!  Well, I'll apolize now for this whole barn camera addiction now   I am the owner of Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats & Cinnamon is mine   I am thinking she has triplets in there or small chance of maybe some quads--hopefully it's not just 2 gigantic bucks   We'll find out soon!  I am very excited to meet Cinnamon's kids.  They have the genetics to have brown or blue eyes & they could even have the moonspotted pattern which is something new I am tinkering with!  Cinnamon has amazing genetics with many National champions backing up her pedigree with a lot of milk production also.  The sire of these kids also has an outstanding pedigree with even more National champions in his background.
> She does have some discharge today & her udder is filling up.  I have all of my supplies ready & am ready for kids to arrive--could be anytime!
> I have 10 other does due to kid in early February & then around 10 more to kid between March/April
> Feel free to keep an eye on the camera--if it looks likes she's in labor & you don't see me out there, please call 12187573246.  I like to be there for every kidding just in case anything goes wrong.  I will try to keep you all up-dated & after she has the kids, I'll post some color photos on here for you to view   Now let's all hope for an easy kidding & healthy bouncing kids
> ~Karen
> www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres


I have your cam as my wallpaper.  Many of us are addicts...  

We love our baby addiction.    

I saw you on the webcam today patting Cinnamon.   My gosh those mama's are all big and fat and round and PREGNANT!

Thinking


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Yes Sara, they all have their lovely thick winter coats on & have bellies full of babies.  We have so many exciting breedings completed this year so I am very excited kidding season to get into full swing.  We have just one teaser kidding for December then the long wait til early February.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fron New Hampshire, Karen!  I saw you checking(well, attempting.. didn't look like she liked that idea) her ligs earlier... how are they doing?
> 
> Also, can you see or feel her kids still moving? or have they become still? if none of them are moving, then she should kid within 24 hrs... if you still see or feel one or more of them moving, then you have more than 24hrs to go. (incase you didn't already know that indicator)
> 
> 
> 
> That is a darling goat you have in your profile     She has not been thrilled with me checking her ligaments--it does seem to have loosened up though since this morning.  My friend from Montana was watching the camera earlier & said she could see the babies moving in her stomach but I haven't really noticed.  I don't think it will be tonight but I'm keeping an eye on her regardless.  I have my t.v. hooked to the barn camera also with the sound up high so I can hear everything going on out there.  She has noisily been chewing her "bubble gum" cud for quite some time.  She is just so uncomfortable out there--I'm sure she can't wait for the kids to arrive also.
Click to expand...

My mom says that about an hour before you went to check her ligs this afternoon, she thought she saw kid movement as well.

I noticed while perusing your goats, that we have some share lineage back there... Our herdsire HighNote also has Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood & ARMCH Goodwood Trillium *D E

 LOVE  the look of Rev-a-lea Farm Tunbridge... he is a very handsome buck.


----------



## Stacykins

Thank you for making the doe camera available on your website, Karen! It would be such an awesome opportunity to be able to catch a live kidding!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Ah, and I just saw a mouse!  Came in behind her and was watched by Cinnamon as it scurried out of the pen on the side where the camera is   Poor girl looks very uncomfortable...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Ah, and I just saw a mouse!  Came in behind her and was watched by Cinnamon as it scurried out of the pen on the side where the camera is


  IIEEEWWWW!!!   Barn cat must be sleeping on the job!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Thank you for sharing my goat addiction   It's so wonderful to be able to share these exciting moments with others & to know that I'm not the only crazy goat person out there lol!  
Last kidding season, we had the barn bunny who enjoyed being on camera---especially when he figured out the warmth of a heat lamp lol!  He was the oddest rabbit who thought he was a goat--he would occasionally groom the goats & I even found him resting up in the window ledge where the goats would occasionally stand!!  He is currently in a cage until we get more snow to block his escape routes in the goat fenced areas.  I'm sure he'll make more reappearances in the future..for now you'll have to be happy with the additional mouse scurrying about on occasion lol!


----------



## Queen Mum

OMG,  we are all so addicted.   Is there a 12 step program for that?   No, don't make me go.  

Hi, my name is Sara and I'm a Pelican...

I saw a mouse in the barn and I wan't to smack it and tell it to leave Cinnamon alone.

"Hi Sara."


----------



## Queen Mum

She's having Braxton Hicks contractions right now.  Curled in a ball, stretched out in the hay, breathing hard.  feet tucked under.  Poor Baby!  WE love Cinnamon and can feel her pain!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Hey! I think we might have kids tonight  Go cinnamon!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I'll go out and have another look at her now and see how she's doing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Is that dark blotch in the upper left corner(from our perspective) poop, or gloop?

Also, it looks like her pooch has distended a bit more since this afternoon...  I'm think it will probably be tomorrow afternoon or evening...


----------



## Fluffygal

She stood up a moment ago and had a couple of big spasms or was that contractions? 
she had another one a minute ago while laying down in her new spot. 

Poor thing looks like she could pop at any time.


----------



## Stacykins

I just google mapped where Orr, MN is, and it isn't too unreasonable of a distance away from Escanaba (six hour drive is nothing, hah!). I may one day have to hit you up for some Nigerians! I am all set for this year, but next year? Oh yea!

Edit: EEEEE! I see you on cam, ahaha, I feel like a barn camera stalker.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Edit: EEEEE! I see you on cam, ahaha, I feel like a barn camera stalker.


  me too!


----------



## Fluffygal

She was happy for the tummy massage and didn't want her human to leave so cute. 
It would be cool if she kids tonight.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I saw you on cam. She is eating now.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: EEEEE! I see you on cam, ahaha, I feel like a barn camera stalker.
> 
> 
> 
> me too!
Click to expand...

Me three! 

Do you feel like a celebrity yet?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Man! can you imagine what it feels like to sneeze when you are THAT preggers!?!?  I can't believe she isn't checking across the stall to see if one accidentally went flying out!   J/K


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Man! can you imagine what it feels like to sneeze when you are THAT preggers!?!?  I can't believe she isn't checking across the stall to see if one accidentally went flying out!   J/K



Poor girl looks so uncomfortable.  I hope they pop out soon! We are all waiting! Come on Cinnamon!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

@Nigeriandwarfgoats: How big is her kidding pen?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

lol--you guys make this wait so much more fun with all of your comments  
This kidding pen is actually the smallest but from where I have the barn camera mounted, it's the easiest to view at this time.  It's probably about  7' X 5'.  After she kids I'll move her into a larger pen.  If my husband was home, I'd have him help me get the camera set up in the larger pen but he won't be home until tomorrow & that darn camera is so touchy about getting a clear signal so I don't want to touch it--I'd have many disappointed people if I lost signal  
If anyone is ever in the area, feel free to come by & meet the goaties!  We welcome visitors   Or better yet, stay at Deer Lodge Resort (my in-laws own it but I live right off to the side)  You can visit my goats daily for a week if you stay!  I always put a sign up every summer so guests from the Resort can play with the animals for free.  Occasionally they get to feed a baby goat a bottle, go for a walk with the goats, hold a young goat, feed them some hay, play with some bunnies etc.  I enjoy informing people about the animals.  www.deerlodgeresort.com


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Looks like she is resting peacefully right now... hope I don't miss her kidding!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

My microwave always messes it the screen up--so pardon my 1 1/2 minutes of warming up left over spaghetti


----------



## marlowmanor

I want to watch it some, but my computer won't let me! I can get to the camera screen and see like a second or two and it freezes.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

microwaves interfere with wifi connections... if you notice, you will not be able to navigate away from the page you are on until the microwave stops(unless your computer is right next to the wireless router). 

Marlowmanor- you probably tried viewing when I did, try again. If it still won't let you view it, try updating your flash player


----------



## Queen Mum

Ok, so whenever you go out to the barn, you have smile and pose for the camera and wave.  You should make a sign that says,  "HI to all my viewers out there!"  Or something like that.


----------



## Fluffygal

This is torture and yet I keep going back to see if she is kidding yet.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ok, so whenever you go out to the barn, you have smile and pose for the camera and wave.  You should make a sign that says,  "HI to all my viewers out there!"  Or something like that.


x2


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Show I get some pom poms too & do a cheer on camera for Cinnamon to start kidding?  I tried to make a sign last year that said Boy on one side & Girl on the other side but with the lighting in the barn, the camera couldn't pick up the letting & it just looked like a piece of white paper.  So I've been trying to figure out a way to express boy or girl with actions but decided that is not going to be a good idea with any younger viewers out there!  So everyone will have to wait for me to come in the house & post.  
FYI, my hubby called me from the Mall of America today & bought a color camera to hook up in the barn!  So hopefully he'll have that hooked up within the next few days.  I think I can have that & my current camera hooked up together and I'll be able to switch views from different areas.


----------



## Queen Mum

A big male and female sign.  Logo circle with arrow and circle with plus sign White on a black background.  The reason it should be white on black background is that the white background reflects the light too much.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> A big male and female sign.  Logo circle with arrow and circle with plus sign White on a black background.  The reason it should be white on black background is that the white background reflects the light too much.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Holy cow! She looks even bigger to me today!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Holy cow! She looks even bigger to me today!


Winter fluff & hay belly  ontop of being VERY pregnant... yup... it's official, she is a blimp today!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

No changes since last night so I'm pretty sure we won't see any action this morning either.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I just google mapped where Orr, MN is, and it isn't too unreasonable of a distance away from Escanaba (six hour drive is nothing, hah!). I may one day have to hit you up for some Nigerians! I am all set for this year, but next year? Oh yea!
> 
> Edit: EEEEE! I see you on cam, ahaha, I feel like a barn camera stalker.


I could always meet you part way for an additional gas fee   Discounts on purchases of 3 or more goats!


----------



## Missy

Still sitting watching the camera..... I had to change my computer settings as it kept going into sleep mode every 15 minutes


----------



## Queen Mum

C'mon Cinnamon.  I kept waking up all night to see if she was in labor.  All she did was eat hay!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

...now I'm addicted to watching this! 
sigh, I have this and the elephant camera from the elephant sanctuary in TN up on my computer and I've been switching back and forth between the two


----------



## Queen Mum

I wish I had my 40 inch flat screen from Washington.  Then I could hang it on the wall and have it in life size!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I wish I had my 40 inch flat screen from Washington.  Then I could hang it on the wall and have it in life size!


HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Missy

Poor girl, just tried to itch herself and almost toppled over....


----------



## Queen Mum

Are we a pitiful bunch of leering preggie watchers or WHAT?!?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

She's just laying there chewing her cud right now.  Seems to be interest in something outside the pen though


----------



## Livinwright Farm

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> She's just laying there chewing her cud right now.  Seems to be interest in something outside the pen though


She seems to be preferring rest... hmm... I wonder why that is?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Part boredom and part "I just can't move".


----------



## Livinwright Farm

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Part boredom and part "I just can't move".


----------



## daisychick

Can't stop watching.          She is just so wide I can't believe it.      Hope she has them soon.


----------



## Queen Mum

daisychick said:
			
		

> Can't stop watching.          She is just so wide I can't believe it.      Hope she has them soon.


That's not babies.  That's a watermelon sideways in her belly.   She's stretching and yawning and trying to spit it out!  Big seeds, those watermelons have.  I don't know where her owner got watermelons this time of year, but apparently no one told her that you shouldn't feed them to pregnant does because they get stuck in the goats rumen and then start to turn sideways.  Poor thing... 

Good thing she joined BYH.  We will help her learn such new and interesting facts about goats.  Fortunately all our sharp eyes will detect these minor problems before it's too late.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stop watching.          She is just so wide I can't believe it.      Hope she has them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not babies.  That's a watermelon sideways in her belly.   She's stretching and yawning and trying to spit it out!  Big seeds, those watermelons have.  I don't know where her owner got watermelons this time of year, but apparently no one told her that you shouldn't feed them to pregnant does because they get stuck in the goats rumen and then start to turn sideways.  Poor thing...
> 
> Good thing she joined BYH.  We will help her learn such new and interesting facts about goats.  Fortunately all our sharp eyes will detect these minor problems before it's too late.
Click to expand...


----------



## Queen Mum

It is very difficult to fathom that a goat that tiny can swallow a watermelon whole.  But they have a jaw like a snake.  Just open up and down it goes.  Whoomp!  Slurp,  Yum...  

It's the miracle of pregnancy.  Non-pregnant goats can't do it.  Those of you who have had babies yourselves know about that moment when birth happens and your pelvis does the same thing!   

"MMM HMMM."   You are all saying, while nodding knowingly and wincing slightly at the memory... "I remember that."  

But the feeding part doesn't hurt.  It just helps them get better nutrition because goats head butt each other and fight for every morsal of food.  It's a survival thing.


----------



## Missy

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stop watching.          She is just so wide I can't believe it.      Hope she has them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not babies.  That's a watermelon sideways in her belly.   She's stretching and yawning and trying to spit it out!  Big seeds, those watermelons have.  I don't know where her owner got watermelons this time of year, but apparently no one told her that you shouldn't feed them to pregnant does because they get stuck in the goats rumen and then start to turn sideways.  Poor thing...
> 
> Good thing she joined BYH.  We will help her learn such new and interesting facts about goats.  Fortunately all our sharp eyes will detect these minor problems before it's too late.
Click to expand...


----------



## doxiemoxie

Not one watermelon, three, at least!    I can't believe she can still get up on her hind legs.   I think its still gonna be awhile, they look kind of high to me; unless its quads!!


----------



## Missy

I know, I thought for sure when she stood up on her hind legs, those poor little things would just collapse underneath her


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Okay, either something really has her interest, or she is shifting babies for better birth positioning


----------



## Missy

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay, either something really has her interest, or she is shifting babies for better birth positioning


I think her interest was the nice fresh hay she recieved---unfortunately....sigh....back to watching


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Karen: were you able to feel a difference, or anything at all, when you grasped for her ligs?

also, I haven't noticed any visible kid movement on her right side today... have you or your friend?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

That doe is about to pop !!  she's gota hold at least 2 or 3 !!!

ETA: make that 4 or 5 .. maybe 6 ??


----------



## daisychick

I see a lot of kid movement on the right side when she stands against the side wall (bottom of the screen one).   When she gets in that position you can see them moving like crazy.   The left side is easier to see when she is looking out into the other pens at the top of the screen.   I LOVE SEEING THEM MOVE.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

daisychick said:
			
		

> I see a lot of kid movement on the right side when she stands against the side wall (bottom of the screen one).   When she gets in that position you can see them moving like crazy.   The left side is easier to see when she is looking out into the other pens at the top of the screen.   I LOVE SEEING THEM MOVE.


MOVE ??? I must have bad eyesight .. wait ... I don't have my glasses on . I need to look again !!


----------



## daisychick

Focus really hard on her belly and once in a while you will see a big movement.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

daisychick said:
			
		

> Focus really hard on her belly and once in a while you will see a big movement.


Thanks .. she just has her right side against the fence rubbing so I can't see anything ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She is underneath her hay rack and all I can see is a big round belly.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I KNOW !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I saw movement !!!!!!!  yah !!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

So...she's been sneezing or something and it kind of looks funny... 
And she's yawned up at the camera. I LOVE goat yawns! they are so odd

the poor girl looks so uncomfortable


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She just got up and her belly keeps getting bigger and smaller (like she is taking super deep breathes).


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She is laying down now. I am surprised she can still move!  
Poor Cinnamon. I bet she wants those little buggers out of her so bad!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I am buying a breed doe .. ( I choose the buck ) .. Wow .. Is kisses going to be that big ???


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

what exactly would be a sign that she's about to kid (something noticable from the camera view)? I took my sister to watch when a goat had her babies at the barn she works at and is a part of the goat 4-H at, but I was just a watcher since they had so many experienced people there they didn't need help. I did get to dry off one of the kids though! And I can't wait until my sister's ND can be bred! Or I get a female alpaca!!


----------



## Queen Mum

efinley said:
			
		

> what exactly would be a sign that she's about to kid (something noticable from the camera view)?


Here is what I think...

Laying down and stretching her neck way way out,  constant yawning,  pawing at the ground.   Not eating, NOT chewing her cud.  Back arching.  Up and down, over and over.   LONG periods of lying with a pained expression and eyes closed in a very erect position followed by standing up and shifting back and forth then laying again.  (Not the same as laying around and chewing her cud.)   Tail up and crooked.  

Then the boss lady comes RUNNING IN WITH A BUCK OF Water and a bunch of towels.  (that's a sure sign.)


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Then the boss lady comes RUNNING IN WITH A BUCK OF Water and a bunch of towels.  (that's a sure sign.)


I'll go by that sign. That seems easiest!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Looks like Karen's DH is setting up the color barn cam!!!! How exciting! I can't wait to see those babies colorations when they are born now


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Looks like Karen's DH is setting up the color barn cam!!!! How exciting! I can't wait to see those babies colorations when they are born now


I am watching right now too. Cant wait for that color cam!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Karen- Where did you guys get those cams from? They seem pretty neat.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Karen- Where did you guys get those cams from? They seem pretty neat.


I'm not sure where they get their cams from, but we got our barn cam from X10.com... and if you can't afford a marestare account, you can set up a 24/7 live streaming cam at ustream.com for free


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Haha! Looks like cinnamon is being a naughty girl and playing with the camera cord. Smart girl! She must be about to kid and trying to disconnect the camera so that nobody watches her.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen- Where did you guys get those cams from? They seem pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where they get their cams from, but we got our barn cam from X10.com... and if you can't afford a marestare account, you can set up a 24/7 live streaming cam at ustream.com for free
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info. I will have to check out that site.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Karen-Hope you don't mind that I shared your kidding cam. I thought it was pretty cool though


----------



## Livinwright Farm

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Karen-Hope you don't mind that I shared your kidding cam. I thought it was pretty cool though


I shared it too...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen-Hope you don't mind that I shared your kidding cam. I thought it was pretty cool though
> 
> 
> 
> I shared it too...
Click to expand...

Lol. I shared it with people also...


----------



## Fluffygal

Cinnimon is a little eating machine. 

Common Cinnimon pop those babies out...... 

:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I think Cinnamon is VERY tired!


----------



## daisychick

Poor thing can't even lay on her side to stretch out and take a nap, if she did she would be high centered and be like a teeter totter.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Haha! Looks like cinnamon is being a naughty girl and playing with the camera cord. Smart girl! She must be about to kid and trying to disconnect the camera so that nobody watches her.


Does are just like that aren't they ??? I bet they think "We have been kidding for centuries without any cameras online and people watching us why can we not just do it like my great ancestors did it ???" " Lets stick to tradition people !!"


----------



## Livinwright Farm

NO!!! it just went blank!!!   

...
wait... 
maybe this means we will see in color in a minute... :/  


_*ETA: and it's back....   no color *_

ETA again: and it's blank again...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Why did it go blank ?? Ohh please come back on !!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Now she is on the ground!!! I see lots of movement in that little goat !! Kidding time ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

It's out !! Back on .. wheeeewwww ...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Something is wrong with the camera!  Did she chew the cord?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Yeah, it keeps wiggin' out! And yeah, she is up down, up down... looks like she is getting restless folks... and doing a lot of stretching....    Come on Cinnamon!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I saw her hunch over !!! HER BACK ARCHED !    COULD THIS BE THE NIGHT ?? lets just wait and see ....

I saw this 3 min ago ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

AND THEN SHE PAWED HER BEDDING !!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

and back to eating hay....  !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

She is eating almost ALL the hay ... Hungry Momma !!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Yup, we're


----------



## Livinwright Farm

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/confused0078.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif
> 
> Yup, we're http://www.pic4ever.com/images/126fs2277341.gif


   

Yes we are!!!


----------



## cindyg

Lots of folks watching here, isn't it funny how excited we all are?  Newbie question here, do goats lie down to give birth, or do they do it standing up?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

cindyg said:
			
		

> Lots of folks watching here, isn't it funny how excited we all are?  Newbie question here, do goats lie down to give birth, or do they do it standing up?


It depends on the doe... typically they will lay down, but there are some that will kid standing up.


----------



## Missy

cindyg said:
			
		

> Lots of folks watching here, isn't it funny how excited we all are?  Newbie question here, do goats lie down to give birth, or do they do it standing up?


Finally a question I can answer!!  Some goats lie down, others stand or squat. It varies goat to got birth to birth



 ---Beat to me it By seconds I believe - lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SHE IS LYING DOWN !!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

she IS lying down, however she is aggressively chewwing her cud... so it won't be right now.


----------



## Missy

Hey!!! You can view the camera in Full screen !!!  FULL SCREEN!


I bet you all already knew that...I am a slow computer learner


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Missy said:
			
		

> cindyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of folks watching here, isn't it funny how excited we all are?  Newbie question here, do goats lie down to give birth, or do they do it standing up?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a question I can answer!!  Some goats lie down, others stand or squat. It varies goat to got birth to birth
> 
> 
> 
> ---Beat to me it By seconds I believe - lol
Click to expand...

That is true, some do squat to kid... and I have to say that when Cinnamon squatted to pee earlier, she stayed in squat for a few minutes... I was starting to wonder if she might be starting the process...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cindyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of folks watching here, isn't it funny how excited we all are?  Newbie question here, do goats lie down to give birth, or do they do it standing up?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a question I can answer!!  Some goats lie down, others stand or squat. It varies goat to got birth to birth
> 
> 
> 
> ---Beat to me it By seconds I believe - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true, some do squat to kid... and I have to say that when Cinnamon squatted to pee earlier, she stayed in squat for a few minutes... I was starting to wonder if she might be starting the process...
Click to expand...

ME TOO I thought it was the moment !!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh, by the way, for those that don't know... if you leave it on in the background and they trigger the alert, you want to have the sound up though... If I remember correctly, it is a horse whinny-ing along with the sound of clicking hooves....


----------



## Genipher

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, for those that don't know... if you leave it on in the background and they trigger the alert, you want to have the sound up though... If I remember correctly, it is a horse whinny-ing along with the sound of clicking hooves....


_Oooooh!_ So they already _have_ an alert. (I wondered what the yellow and red buttons were for!). Seems every time I come up with an idea, it's already been done!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Camera is sure sketchy.... 
Looks like she's sleeping


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

May I ask what cud is? Also when do you guys think she will have them? Like just a guess.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Camera is sure sketchy....
> Looks like she's sleeping


Ditto :/


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

The cud is the wad of chaw they hack up to chew a second time


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Yes, if you call them when she is really going into labor, like 100% sure, no cud chewwing, on her side and and she is screaming her little head off, Karen(or one of the people who has permissions to do it) can click the HIGH ALERT button and trigger it, letting all us nut cases know that "IT'S TIME!!!"


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> The cud is the wad of chaw they hack up to chew a second time


Oh. That is gross.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I'm thinking it will be in the evening(7-11pm Central time), probably tomorrow or Tuesday...  Although we could wake up to find 3-4 little fluffies romping around the stall...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cud is the wad of chaw they hack up to chew a second time
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That is gross.
Click to expand...

Its just like recycling your food ...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Is she sleeping or concentrating?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Is tonight the night?!?!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Looks like sleeping to me...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Is she sleeping or concentrating? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/confused0078.gif


Lets hope its CONCENTRATING !! COME ON CINNAMON !!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Well she has a right to be tired. She is preparing for her big day!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I can't even see her head.  All I see is a big belly. Lol!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Those look like some pretty active kids... so right now it doesn't look like she'll go for at least 24 hrs...


----------



## Stacykins

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Those look like some pretty active kids... so right now it doesn't look like she'll go for at least 24 hrs...


So it isn't just my eyes deceiving me when it seems like a kid is moving? Like I can see a bit of movement in her huge sides that doesn't happen with normal breathing.


----------



## Fluffygal

She looks more uncomfortable tonight than she did last night. Got to be getting close.


----------



## Queen Mum

Here udder is getting pretty big.   I can really see it tonight!


----------



## Fluffygal

To bad there is no sound to the video.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Well, I'm thinking she kinda HAS to go tonight... sometime after 8 pm Central... she has been doing a fair amount of back arching this morning, she only walks a few steps at a time, and like Queen Mum said, her udder is looking pretty big... She _MIGHT_ wait until tomorrow morning, but I doubt it...


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, I guess I'm hooked.  We have to go to Tulsa today so I'll check her before I go I sure hope she waits til I get back today.

I showed this to DH and his remark well there IS somebody crazier about goats than us!

DonnaBelle


----------



## daisychick

She is really acting different this morning, like she is concentrating.    She hasn't got up much at all.   I hope this means she is getting close.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Can somebody check the cam and see if that's a baby goat in the lower right hand corner by the hay feeder??

DonnaBelle


----------



## daisychick

I don't see a baby, and now she is eating again and up so.


----------



## DonnaBelle

OK, my eyes are playing tricks.

I'm off to tulsa, have to wait til I get back.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Livinwright Farm

no babies yet... like I said, not until after about 8pm Central time.... that was the last time I saw the kids moving.. once they stop moving it will be less than 24 hrs.. and I have not seen any kid movement this morning... which could mean we are waiting until about 3am... but I am thinking it will be around 9-11 pm central time.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Maybe Cinnamon just has a giant hay belly. She sure does like to eat... :/


----------



## Chickie2378

sure sign, discharge most times.
Unless you see that mucus nothing will happen.  when that string appears the it is gonna happen soon, how soon? .. when I have been fooled many times.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I really thought she was going to go last night around 1:30am.  She was laying and doing a little roll which is what they do a lot of times when having contractions.  So I watched her until 3am and apparently she was just trying to get comfy.  Doesn't look like anything within these next few hours either.  
I got my barn camera from www.thegoatstore.com  Hubby bought a brand new color camera yesterday but can't quite get everything set up until he buys some other pieces.  My black & white has sound so when I have the t.v. on that is also connected, I can hear everything going on.  I guess the color one won't have any sound so maybe I'll be switching back & forth on cameras if he can get it all figured out.  Would be nice to have color--although then you'd see my mismatched barn snowpants & jacket  
I think she's been porking down enough hay lately so I'm not refilling that hay rack until later--she'll just have to chew on that cud for a while.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> I really thought she was going to go last night around 1:30am.  She was laying and doing a little roll which is what they do a lot of times when having contractions.  So I watched her until 3am and apparently she was just trying to get comfy.  Doesn't look like anything within these next few hours either.
> I got my barn camera from www.thegoatstore.com  Hubby bought a brand new color camera yesterday but can't quite get everything set up until he buys some other pieces.  My black & white has sound so when I have the t.v. on that is also connected, I can hear everything going on.  I guess the color one won't have any sound so maybe I'll be switching back & forth on cameras if he can get it all figured out.  Would be nice to have color--although then you'd see my mismatched barn snowpants & jacket
> I think she's been porking down enough hay lately so I'm not refilling that hay rack until later--she'll just have to chew on that cud for a while.


are her ligs gone yet, or mostly gone? I know if the light hits her back end just right, it looks like they have sunk quite a bit..


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I wish she would kid today.  Tonight is suppose to be -8 to -15 below F not counting the wind chill.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I had one goat who would chew her cud between every contraction and even try to grab another mouth full of hay while pushing.  I wonder if Cinnamon will be that way--she sure loves to eat lol!
Not much of a change from last night.  Her ligaments for the past 2 weeks seem to fade and come back.  She's a very hard one to read compared to my other does.  I think that udder could still fill up more still also.  This past spring I could tell when every goat was ready to kid but miss Cinnamon is different.  
For those who are wondering--her is a list of Cinnamon's previous kiddings:  
6/24/08:  single buckling; 5/11/09: twins 1 buck-1 doe; 3/17/10: triplets 2 bucks-1 doe; 2/8/11: twins 1 buck-1doe  maybe she'll beat her record with quads this time around


----------



## daisychick

Thanks for all the updates!    And thanks for sharing this on camera.  I am loving watching it and can't wait until my does are old enough to have kids!  So exciting.


----------



## Queen Mum

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> I really thought she was going to go last night around 1:30am.  She was laying and doing a little roll which is what they do a lot of times when having contractions.  So I watched her until 3am and apparently she was just trying to get comfy.  Doesn't look like anything within these next few hours either.
> I got my barn camera from www.thegoatstore.com  Hubby bought a brand new color camera yesterday but can't quite get everything set up until he buys some other pieces.  My black & white has sound so when I have the t.v. on that is also connected, I can hear everything going on.  I guess the color one won't have any sound so maybe I'll be switching back & forth on cameras if he can get it all figured out.  Would be nice to have color--although then you'd see my mismatched barn snowpants & jacket
> I think she's been porking down enough hay lately so I'm not refilling that hay rack until later--she'll just have to chew on that cud for a while.


I saw that too, and I was up sitting next to the computer watching her twitch and roll.   I kept getting up to check.   I had my cell phone by the computer in case something started!   She knows she's being watched...  I think she just does the twitching thing to amuse herself.   She's picking on all of us.   You didn't tell her that we are watching her did you?  WELL DID YOU?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I swear I didn't.  I think she's smarter than we all think though...do you see every once in a while how she looks up and stares into the camera??


----------



## Livinwright Farm

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> I swear I didn't.  I think she's smarter than we all think though...do you see every once in a while how she looks up and stares into the camera??


Yes! She is such a ham to the camera!


----------



## Queen Mum

She's not staring, she's smirking and rolling her eyes.


----------



## cindyg

She is certainly energetic eating that new hay.  Poor girl, she was starving!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I just checked her again.  Felt for ligaments and they were there so she's going to keep us waiting a while still.  I really like day-time kiddings or early evening kiddings hint hint


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

you'd think she was starving lol!  We've been watching her eat like a pig for the past 3 or 4 days lol


----------



## Queen Mum

Could we have two way communications hooked up with the barn cam.  I would be talking to her about now.   

Whispers...

"Cinnamon, hey, Cinnamon....  STOP EATING RIGHT NOW!  Your fans, remember us.   We are waiting for some action here."  

Cinnamon looks up.

"What, and spoil the suspense?  Lose this cushy pen?  Compete with a bunch of does for feed? Besides, my udder will swell up like a balloon and I will have about four little rugrats sucking on me day an night! You've got to be kidding me! "

"But Cinnamon.  Aren't you getting uncomfortable?"

"Yeah,  A bit, but I'm doing OK, for now."


----------



## Missy

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> you'd think she was starving lol!  We've been watching her eat like a pig for the past 3 or 4 days lol


lol....as she continues to munch.....


----------



## Queen Mum

Is it even possible for her to get any bigger?  She looks like a whale right now.  I'm surprised she can stand up.


----------



## Mamaboid

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Is it even possible for her to get any bigger?  She looks like a whale right now.  I'm surprised she can stand up.


She isn't really standing, she is just so round that her legs are sticking out at that angle and holding her up.


----------



## Queen Mum

I'm going to go out on a limb and say she's either having more Braxton hicks right now or she's in the beginning stages of labor right now.  Ears back,  real quiet,  smashed into a corner.   Barely moving.   I'd give odds she will kid tonight sometime.


----------



## Missy

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I'm going to go out on a limb and say she's either having more Braxton hicks right now or she's in the beginning stages of labor right now.  Ears back,  real quiet,  smashed into a corner.   Barely moving.   I'd give odds she will kid tonight sometime.


She seems to be more alert again, and is def. doing a number on the hay again....sigh

...Pass the fresh popcorn please...


----------



## terrilhb

Why did you do this to me? I watch so many camera's now my husband is going to take my computer away.  Now I will be watching all the time. UUUGGHH, no I love it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Missy said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say she's either having more Braxton hicks right now or she's in the beginning stages of labor right now.  Ears back,  real quiet,  smashed into a corner.   Barely moving.   I'd give odds she will kid tonight sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to be more alert again, and is def. doing a number on the hay again....sigh
> 
> ...Pass the fresh popcorn please...
Click to expand...

Don't forget butter, and salt . * sigh *


----------



## Missy

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say she's either having more Braxton hicks right now or she's in the beginning stages of labor right now.  Ears back,  real quiet,  smashed into a corner.   Barely moving.   I'd give odds she will kid tonight sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to be more alert again, and is def. doing a number on the hay again....sigh
> 
> ...Pass the fresh popcorn please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget butter, and salt . * sigh *
Click to expand...

Oh and either some strong coffee or a Mountain Dew....This is going to be a long night


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Missy said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to be more alert again, and is def. doing a number on the hay again....sigh
> 
> ...Pass the fresh popcorn please...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget butter, and salt . * sigh *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and either some strong coffee or a Mountain Dew....This is going to be a long night
Click to expand...

Yes some good mountain dew ... Or Cocoa .. its cold !  It IS going to be a LONG night .....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She scared me earlier when I saw that her head was in the hay feeder I was like "Oh no! I she stuck?!" And then she popped her head back out again.  Goats are hilarious!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> She scared me earlier when I saw that her head was in the hay feeder I was like "Oh no! I she stuck?!" And then she popped her head back out again.  Goats are hilarious!


Goats are funny !!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

She does not look like she has a head !! She looks like a lump of goat!!! That is ONE huge doe ....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I bet she has quads in there.. Or triplets at least! She is REALLY big!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Imagine if she surprised us all and wasnt even pregnant? But instead was just eating too much hay!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Imagine if she surprised us all and wasnt even pregnant? But instead was just eating too much hay!


----------



## Queen Mum

Round balloon with four legs and a head...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She just layed down and stopped chewing her hay. AND I saw her udder! It was big!  Do you think she will kid tonight?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

huge difference---I'm going to run out there & keep a better eye on her....might be soon


----------



## 20kidsonhill

when I first looked at it, I thought there were two goats, one standing perpendicular to the backside of the other one. It took me a minute to realilze I was looking at the does belly.  

She is going to be very happy to meet all those babies. 

I am going to go out on a limb here and say, "I am 100% sure she is pregnant."  I am brave like that sometimes.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

haha!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am going to go out on a limb here and say, "I am 100% sure she is pregnant."  I am brave like that sometimes.


----------



## Queen Mum

I am waiting for her to float up into the air and fly away.   She's getting bigger by the minute.  Are we sure it's not just a really bad case of bloat?

Should we tie a string to her tail, just in case.  I mean since the owner shaved her backside, her tail does look sort of like the knotted end of a balloon doesn't it?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am waiting for her to float up into the air and fly away.   She's getting bigger by the minute.  Are we sure it's not just a really bad case of bloat?
> 
> Should we tie a string to her tail, just in case.  I mean since the owner shaved her backside, her tail does look sort of like the knotted end of a balloon doesn't it?


----------



## marlowmanor

Y'all should here some of the guesses my 3 year old is coming up with in anwer to what animal is on the screen. So far we have a bunny rabbit, a sheep, and a crocodile! 

ETA: When she just stood up on the side of the gate, he finally figured out it is a goat!


----------



## Missy

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Y'all should here some of the guesses my 3 year old is coming up with in anwer to what animal is on the screen. So far we have a bunny rabbit, a sheep, and a crocodile!
> 
> ETA: When she just stood up on the side of the gate, he finally figured out it is a goat!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Missy said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all should here some of the guesses my 3 year old is coming up with in anwer to what animal is on the screen. So far we have a bunny rabbit, a sheep, and a crocodile!
> 
> ETA: When she just stood up on the side of the gate, he finally figured out it is a goat!
Click to expand...


----------



## Missy

I see........People! lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

Poor Cinnamon doesn't know where to look. There is so much going on around her! I guess this is the "walk it out" aproach they tell human mommies-to-be to try.


----------



## marlowmanor

I see a kid! ......a human one that is!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I see a kid! ......a human one that is!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

I think they are distracting Cinnamon.... :/  She doesn't seem to be at all interested in kidding with so much going on


----------



## Fluffygal

She wanted food! 
Boy, look at her attack that hay.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I think I got too excited..I still feel a ligament.  Well, at least that got my husband up to to put the insulation & inner door up to keep more heat in


----------



## daisychick

I don't see where she is packing all the hay she eats.  Their can't be room for much more hay in there with all the space those babies are taking up.     She does love to eat.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

My young young family member is with me today by the computer . She saw the cinnamon .. and said , 
F.M.: ( Family Member ) " So thats a goat ??" 
Me : " Yes" 
F.M. : " Wow she is FAT !!" 
Me " She is going to have babies .." 
F.M. : " I thought that was a chicken !"


----------



## Queen Mum

Well you know how it is?  Eating for 5 or 6 or...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well you know how it is?  Eating for 5 or 6 or...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I SAW BIGGGGGG MOVEMENT !!! :bun


----------



## Queen Mum

I'm changing my kidding prediction.  

Cinnamon will kid tomorrow at between 11 am or 3 pm.  The reason is that I have to take my goats to the vet for a checkup at 11 am and my volunteer hours at the library are from 1 pm to 3 pm tomorrow.  Thus I will MISS THE WHOLE THING BETWEEN THOSE HOURS.

So it is guaranteed that she will kid tomorrow  then.  So if you want to see her have her kids, tune in on December 6th from the hours of 11 am to 3 pm Mountain time to watch Cinnamon have her kids.  

Nigerian Dwarf Goats, have your kit ready  and


----------



## fanov8

Ugh!  Am I the only one that wants to poke her on the screen to get her to move to the other side of the stall so I can watch her belly move?!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

how big was the pile? hahahaha!

Come on Cinnamon!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Ugh!  Am I the only one that wants to poke her on the screen to get her to move to the other side of the stall so I can watch her belly move?!


NO, I like to watch the babies move, but I really want to poke her and watch her fly around the room and deflate while the babies come flying out the back...


----------



## Fluffygal

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> fanov8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!  Am I the only one that wants to poke her on the screen to get her to move to the other side of the stall so I can watch her belly move?!
> 
> 
> 
> NO, I like to watch the babies move, but I really want to poke her and watch her fly around the room and deflate while the babies come flying out the back...
Click to expand...


----------



## terrilhb

Human again


----------



## autumnprairie

If all of our kidding threads had cams we wouldn't eat sleep or work ever.


----------



## marlowmanor

she has lost interest in hay now. seems somewhat uncomfortable. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Mamaboid

When she stands facing away from the camera, she is the same shape as a squatting hen, right down to the fluffed out wings.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Darn! That girl likes to eat!


----------



## daisychick

She has been in that same spot for HOURS, just slowly munching on hay.


----------



## Mamaboid

She is either getting restless, or she is starving,  She is moving about a whole lot more in the last hour.


----------



## Mamaboid

She also looks to me like she has really dropped in the last 10 minutes.  Wishful seeing maybe??


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I thought that she had maybe dropped a bit too but now she's porking down on hay again.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I don't think we'll see anything this afternoon--still felt ligaments.  I'll check her closer to evening again.  Udder does seem fuller.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Is it possible she is in labor right now? She looks as if she is panting... :/


----------



## terrilhb

She sure is panting. Oh how exciting. She is looking funny. Like anytime.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She keeps moving up and down like she is very uncomfortable. I think she is in labor, folks.


----------



## terrilhb

Oh I need to go feed animals. I don't want to leave. UUUGGHHH. If she is in labor I hope she waits until I get back.


----------



## daisychick

Yeah I was thinking labor too!  It seems like she is having some contractions at the very least.   I keep seeing her tail raise up too.   I hope this is it!


----------



## daisychick

I wish she would move forward a little so we could see her hind end!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I just called Karen. She should be out there in a minute.


----------



## fanov8

Of course she is labor now!  I have to take one kid to gymnastics and then the other kid to Karate right after that!  We won't be back home until 8!


----------



## Stacykins

She sure is hungry for being in labor, heh, or she is just mouthing the hay.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Yep. I think she made a lier out of me.


----------



## daisychick

I think she was having contractions, I thought labor right when you posted it too.  So you are not a total liar.      She was all focused and panting and then just seemed to snap out of it and decide she was hungry again.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Thanks for the call!  My husband saw the same thing you saw & it looked like another contraction while I was out there watching her also.  Tonight might be the big night


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

She'll probably be eating while kidding too.  I can see it now--screaming with a mouth full of hay & chewing between each contraction lol!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You are very welcome. Sorry to bother you with a false alarm!  
My guess is she will have them tonight. I will stay tuned! How did her ligaments feel?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I couldn't feel the ligaments this time.  If anyone else sees anything that looks like contractions or if she starts pawing at the ground or lay down/get up repeatedly--post it or let me know.  Then we'll know for sure something is going on!


----------



## daisychick

She's starting to get focused again.


----------



## marlowmanor

yes she is. Now she just needs to move up some so we can see her backside!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I was literally JUST thinking Why couldn't that dang hay feeder be on the opposite wall as the camera. Prime rear end viewing.


----------



## marlowmanor

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I was literally JUST thinking Why couldn't that dang hay feeder be on the opposite wall as the camera. Prime rear end viewing.


x2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Something has Cinnamons attention!


----------



## marlowmanor

I'm wondering if she is moving kids into position with the rubbing on the hay rack move she is doing. It'd be a sneaky move!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

She's apparently just zoned out, staring off into space


----------



## marlowmanor

She is keeping her tail up. Is that a sign? I think she is trying to disconnect the camera too!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

that cord is actually from a heated water bucket so we don't have to worry about her disconnecting the camera or getting electricuted.  If the tail were arched & she would do some stretching moves I'd be more excited.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Ugh. I think I will consider it a sign of the apocalypse if she stops munching hay.


----------



## marlowmanor

good to know. I've never actually sat around watching a goat and looking for signs of labor so this is my learning experience. Sorry if I ask dumb questions. My experience is either catching the birth from the start of kids coming out or finding mom with kids soon after birth.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Karen, What is your guess for when she will have them?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

my husband guesses 2am tonight.  I'm going to go feel for ligaments again.  I haven't seen any other contractions so either she was just stretching or it's the very beginning of labor.  If I feel ligaments I'll guess tomorrow 2pm otherwise if I don't feel them I'll guess 10pm tonight.


----------



## Stacykins

She looks like she is napping with her head in the hay holder


----------



## marlowmanor

So what's the verdict Karen?


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, she's certainly in a good position for our viewing.

At the moment.

DonnaBelle


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I'm guessing a late nighter or early tomorrow.  Can't feel the ligs at all & that udder is huge


----------



## DonnaBelle

Pooping, peeing and eating like a pig.

Is anyone recording this?  2:00 am. Oh, no....I can't stay up that late, it's wayyyy past my bedtime..

DonnaBelle


----------



## marlowmanor

Thank you for the update. Guess I'll watch till time for bed then check back in the morning then.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Thank you for the update. Guess I'll watch till time for bed then check back in the morning then.


yah me too .


----------



## cindyg

I actually took my netbook to bed with me last night, and as I usually do, woke a few times through the night, each time I refreshed the page to check on Cinnamon.  Guess I'll do the same tonight.  Must be crazy!  My husband certainly thinks so.


----------



## marlowmanor

cindyg said:
			
		

> I actually took my netbook to bed with me last night, and as I usually do, woke a few times through the night, each time I refreshed the page to check on Cinnamon.  Guess I'll do the same tonight.  Must be crazy!  My husband certainly thinks so.




Who wants to bet she kids right where she is now or close to that corner so noone can see anything on the camera!


----------



## boykin2010

Can someone please post the link the camera please? The first link on the first page doesnt seem to work. Maybe something is just wrong with my computer???


----------



## boykin2010

Nevermind it is working now


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I'll try to keep her out of that corner when she does start kidding if I happen to remember


----------



## Mamaboid

cindyg said:
			
		

> I actually took my netbook to bed with me last night, and as I usually do, woke a few times through the night, each time I refreshed the page to check on Cinnamon.  Guess I'll do the same tonight.  Must be crazy!  My husband certainly thinks so.


x2


----------



## daisychick

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> cindyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually took my netbook to bed with me last night, and as I usually do, woke a few times through the night, each time I refreshed the page to check on Cinnamon.  Guess I'll do the same tonight.  Must be crazy!  My husband certainly thinks so.
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

I did this too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Her tail was wagging not to long ago ... and she is starting to make funny jerking movements ... ????


----------



## terrilhb




----------



## marlowmanor

Looks like she is sleeping/resting now.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

its not going to be long now


----------



## marlowmanor

So her laying down eating is a good sign?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> its not going to be long now


 I will be watching!


----------



## marlowmanor

There is a wet spot in the hay where she was just laying at. Good sign I'm guessing?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> its not going to be long now


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

The camera is going crazy. :/
ETA: nevermind, all fixed.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Her whole rear end is mush.  Haven't seen any big contractions though but I think we will have something by morning.  She was breathing really hard & moaning a little while I was out there.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

microwave makes camera go crazy...sorry but gotta feed the family once in a while


----------



## marlowmanor

She just pulled a pile of papers down!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Uh Oh, Cinnamon just got into something.


----------



## daisychick

She just knocked a bunch of stuff down in her pen.  She was stretching and grabbed it.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> microwave makes camera go crazy...sorry but gotta feed the family once in a while


Lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Now that was a contraction I think.


----------



## Missy

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Now that was a contraction I think.


Are you refering to the trail stiffening body freezing, then relaxing and wagging the tail? It has been so long since I have been around a goat kidding, I was 17 the last time(almost 30 now). I am preparing for the future and trying to remember things. 

If What I was seeing was a contraction, it looked like a pretty strong one....


----------



## Missy

And possibly another one. Laying down this time...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yep. Tail straight up, head out, whole stomach clenched.  That's what to look for.  She'll start doing those fairly close together when she's in full blown labor.  She's just warming up now I think.


----------



## Queen Mum

Nah!  She's just fooling with us!  She's waiting for the boss lady to come in and untie the knot in her tail so she can fly around the room and all the air will com bursting out of her big fat air filled tummy.


----------



## Missy

I really feel sorry for you guys when my girls kid. I will probably turn into the most annoying future grandmommy you every have seen. I have been stressing over this goat for days now...lol....I worry for my sanity when it is my own


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Missy said:
			
		

> I really feel sorry for you guys when my girls kid. I will probably turn into the most annoying future grandmommy you every have seen. I have been stressing over this goat for days now...lol....I worry for my sanity when it is my own


Just wait til yours gets closer!  The curiosity about what colors, how many kids, how many boys/girls etc--just so many things to drive you crazy while you wait ever so patiently!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

nap time for big momma--rest up for the big event, then lets get down to business!!


----------



## Missy

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel sorry for you guys when my girls kid. I will probably turn into the most annoying future grandmommy you every have seen. I have been stressing over this goat for days now...lol....I worry for my sanity when it is my own
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait til yours gets closer!  The curiosity about what colors, how many kids, how many boys/girls etc--just so many things to drive you crazy while you wait ever so patiently!
Click to expand...

Lol, I just picked up my buck, My girls are both due in heat this week. lol. Then I still have to wait to see if it takes. I am putting the cart before the horse I know


----------



## Queen Mum

OK, Cinnamon,  have you been paying attention.  ALL the other kidding threads are having a pay off.  What's the matter, are you getting jealous yet?  Huh, Huh!?


----------



## boykin2010

Is it me or does it look like she is pushing?


----------



## elevan

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Is it me or does it look like she is pushing?


Yep, that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

When was the last time anyone saw her eating? I've been watching her for about an hour now, and haven't seen her even sniff the hay...


----------



## marlowmanor

So everyone is thinking that she may actually be in labor now? Has someone called Karen to let her know yet?


----------



## elevan

I only saw the one hard push...could have been a positioning push as it was a while ago.  I think it's gonna be a while yet.  I wish I had sound  :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm

It seems like she could be somewhere between 5-10 hrs to go... if her contractions get close enough or if we see her release fluids then I would call her.. I wouldn't yet though... no need for her to be out there for 5-10 hrs waiting for it to get to that point


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

She occasionally freezes with her head up and you can see her tail twitching. I think she's just taking her sweet time and progressing slowly and getting them positioned. Gotta have em sometime though.


----------



## Queen Mum

OK, raise your hand if you think you are going to be up *ALL* night watching to see if Cinnamon has her babies.   

How many of you have already made arrangements to have food brought in?

How many of you have moved a cooler into the computer room?

Who's wearing Depends?  

C'mon, be honest.


----------



## elevan

Sorry, I've got a load of hay arriving tomorrow that will need unloaded...gonna need my sleep.  Though I suspect that I'll log on tomorrow to find that she kidded in the night.


----------



## terrilhb

She is not eating cause she has no hay in her feeder.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OK, raise your hand if you think you are going to be up *ALL* night watching to see if Cinnamon has her babies.
> 
> How many of you have already made arrangements to have food brought in?
> 
> How many of you have moved a cooler into the computer room?
> 
> Who's wearing Depends?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.


    That's AWESOME!!
and 

 Me, potentially, no need... BIG mugs of coffee, and... iieeww  not me, I will go to the big girl potty, while my mom keeps an eye on her


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OK, raise your hand if you think you are going to be up *ALL* night watching to see if Cinnamon has her babies.
> 
> How many of you have already made arrangements to have food brought in?
> 
> How many of you have moved a cooler into the computer room?
> 
> Who's wearing Depends?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.


  ..... I would love to be up all night watching Cinnamon and I do not want to miss her kidding. So if she would just hurry up, I wouldn't have to worry about missing it! Now come on Cinnamon! Those babies have been baking long enough!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, raise your hand if you think you are going to be up *ALL* night watching to see if Cinnamon has her babies.
> 
> How many of you have already made arrangements to have food brought in?
> 
> How many of you have moved a cooler into the computer room?
> 
> Who's wearing Depends?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> That's AWESOME!!
> and [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet013.gif[/url] Me, potentially, no need... BIG mugs of coffee, and... iieeww  not me, I will go to the big girl potty, while my mom keeps an eye on her
Click to expand...

 (X2 for both quoted posts!!!)


----------



## Genipher

She's so still right now. I thought maybe there was some sort of glitch...or that my computer froze.
Is she sleeping?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

uhm, can someone go give her a slight nudge to get her into a better view?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

lol!  I'll go out & check her again in about 20 minutes to see if there is any change.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

saw you out there... how were her ligs?

It could just be the camera angle, but her tail looks pretty swollen along with her vulva... and she has been keeping that tail pretty erect... any signs of goo yet?


----------



## doxiemoxie

It looks like she's having contractions... anybody else on?

  or maybe she was just settling all that hay in her rumen to make room for more.


----------



## Genipher

Is there a light left on in the barn or does the camera have infrared?

Hehe. She's looking at the camera!


----------



## KKeiC07

Genipher said:
			
		

> Is there a light left on in the barn or does the camera have infrared?
> 
> Hehe. She's looking at the camera!


lol I saw that too!  She better hurry!!


----------



## Queen Mum

She's definitely in labor now!  I'd give her an hour...

Aagh!  This is like watching water boil...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I haven't seen a contraction for about 10 minutes...
I'd say she at least has a couple more hours...


----------



## KKeiC07

haha I dunno if I can stay awake for a couple more hours!


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, she's back to eating again.  Must have been Braxton Hicks contractions. She scoffs at our speculations.  But she can't stay pregnant forever...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, she's back to eating again.  Must have been Braxton Hicks contractions. She scoffs at our speculations.  But she can't stay pregnant forever...


Says you.  She has other plans.


----------



## Missy

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OK, raise your hand if you think you are going to be up *ALL* night watching to see if Cinnamon has her babies.
> 
> How many of you have already made arrangements to have food brought in?
> 
> How many of you have moved a cooler into the computer room?
> 
> Who's wearing Depends?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Well she's made it to her due date. I have to admit when I first saw how big she was I didn't think she could hold out that long


----------



## terrilhb

Is anyone else watching her right now? She is looking funny.


----------



## Missy

I am! I thought for sure that babies were about to come...lol....She humped herself all up, raised her tail....then...with one mighty push.....she pooped....lol... I almost fell off my chair in excitement...or exhaustion...I'll figure it out later


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Missy said:
			
		

> I am! I thought for sure that babies were about to come...lol....She humped herself all up, raised her tail....then...with one mighty push.....she pooped....lol... I almost fell off my chair in excitement...or exhaustion...I'll figure it out later


----------



## boykin2010

While she is curled up in a ball i cant figure out which end is her head and which end is her butt. She looks like  a beach ball laying there....


----------



## Missy

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> While she is curled up in a ball i cant figure out which end is her head and which end is her butt. She looks like  a beach ball laying there....


  In case you are serious, her head is the part closest to the food of course


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> While she is curled up in a ball i cant figure out which end is her head and which end is her butt. She looks like  a beach ball laying there....


LOL  I believe her head is the end closest to the hayrack.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

All I can say is, Good thing it is raining here!!    Now I have something else to blame for not accomplishing anything except sitting on my butt while staring at goat butt.


----------



## Missy

There. Is. No. Way. That. Goat. Can. Hold. Out. Much. Longer. Period.

lol.


----------



## Mamaboid

Do you think my own goats will accept the "I was watchin Cinnamon" excuse for not letting them out?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> All I can say is, Good thing it is raining here!!    Now I have something else to blame for not accomplishing anything except sitting on my butt while staring at goat butt.


It is raining here too. I am thinking about hooking this up to my TV, that way I can watch her all throughout the day. 

What is your guess as to when she will kid?


----------



## Missy

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, Good thing it is raining here!!    Now I have something else to blame for not accomplishing anything except sitting on my butt while staring at goat butt.
> 
> 
> 
> It is raining here too. I am thinking about hooking this up to my TV, that way I can watch her all throughout the day.
> 
> What is your guess as to when she will kid?
Click to expand...

My guess is anytime now and the end of the week....lol...She is def. milking this

Seriously though, I have been glued to the computer for the last couple days, I have to go out this morning from about 8am-1pm. Naturally I expect to see kids when I get back


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## Ms. Research

I have been watching this on and off.  Checked this morning and all I see is a lump.  I can't believe she is that big.  

And when will she kid?  When we are all NOT watching.  Remember that "Doe Code".  

I too, once I get done work expect to see babies.  Hope she does well and hope she makes you proud.

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I think this applies to all of us today.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Well, no hard pushes yet or anything close together but I'm hopeful that we'll see something today.  She still has hay in her hay rack from last night & isn't eating 24/7 like usual.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

She did not explode ??? I thought she WOULD !!!! I did not think she could hold them any longer ...  She must be seriously trained in the art and have studied hard in the DOE CODE !!!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical

and she's piggin' out on hay again..... lol


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> and she's piggin' out on hay again..... lol


I am suprised she still has room in there for more hay.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she's piggin' out on hay again..... lol
> 
> 
> 
> I am suprised she still has room in there for more hay.
Click to expand...


----------



## that's*satyrical

hahaha! I think she realized she didn't have any room too. She stopped pretty quick & layed down again. Poor girl!!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

"A watched pot never boils".... maybe that's in the doe code too?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

She kept trying to roll on her side, gonna go out & check..maybe some real contractions?!


----------



## CritterKeepers

Karen just gave us 2 thumbs up. I think it may be time now... YAY!!!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Hurray!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Anybody else suspect that she'll eventually have these babies just to make more room for hay?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

YAY!!! It's TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Anybody else suspect that she'll eventually have these babies just to make more room for hay?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Anybody else suspect that she'll eventually have these babies just to make more room for hay?


HAHA!!


----------



## terrilhb

Where the heck is she putting all that hay? WOW. I am so glad she waited till I got back from grocery shopping.


----------



## Mamaboid

She is now doing the goat equivalent of "Mom, I don't feel very good...fix it".


----------



## cindyg

Must be getting serious, she's putting on her gloves!  You know what I'm envious of, other than that she has a goat having babies, the way she can cllimb over the rail and hunker down there so easily, I know that if I ever get to "expecting" I will have to have a chair or stool to sit on, no kneeling down in the straw with them for me.  Oh, the joys of "maturity"


----------



## CritterKeepers

Karen just put gloves on, she HAS to be close. Oh, I cant wait to see em...


----------



## Queen Mum

Naw, she just wants Karen to sit in the pen and scratch her ears and give her back rubs.  I watched off and on ALL NIGHT!  She would give those Braxton Hicks contraction arches and look all miserable and then next thing you know, she was waddling around eating hay again.  

Could she just have the bloat?  Um, uh,  Karen.... Karen,  just get in the car and go to Home Depot for an hour.  For that matter, every one, turn off your computer for 20 minutes and that will MAKE her think we are not paying any attention and she will have 4 kids inside the space of 10 minutes.   
_
*THAT'S HOW IT WORKS, PEOPLE!*_


----------



## terrilhb

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Naw, she just wants Karen to sit in the pen and scratch her ears and give her back rubs.  I watched off and on ALL NIGHT!  She would give those Braxton Hicks contraction arches and look all miserable and then next thing you know, she was waddling around eating hay again.
> 
> Could she just have the bloat?


----------



## KKeiC07

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Naw, she just wants Karen to sit in the pen and scratch her ears and give her back rubs.  I watched off and on ALL NIGHT!  She would give those Braxton Hicks contraction arches and look all miserable and then next thing you know, she was waddling around eating hay again.
> 
> Could she just have the bloat?  Um, uh,  Karen.... Karen,  just get in the car and go to Home Depot for an hour.  For that matter, every one, turn off your computer for 20 minutes and that will MAKE her think we are not paying any attention and she will have 4 kids inside the space of 10 minutes.
> _
> *THAT'S HOW IT WORKS, PEOPLE!*_


----------



## Stacykins

This is so exciting! If only we could be there, I'd make us all hot cocoa as we cheer her on


----------



## terrilhb

Stacykins said:
			
		

> This is so exciting! If only we could be there, I'd make us all hot cocoa as we cheer her on


----------



## Queen Mum

Stacykins said:
			
		

> This is so exciting! If only we could be there, I'd make us all hot cocoa as we cheer her on


We are virtually all there right now.  Hot cocoa sounds good about now.  Let's all have a cup...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Is that a person in there ???? IS SHE GOING TO KID ???  Yah , pass the cocoa


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so exciting! If only we could be there, I'd make us all hot cocoa as we cheer her on
> 
> 
> 
> We are virtually all there right now.  Hot cocoa sounds good about now.  Let's all have a cup...
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/coffeebath.gif
Click to expand...

X's 2!!!  With mini marshmallows!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Looks like Cinnamon & Karen are taking a mini-nap ...


----------



## daisychick

This little girl sure takes her sweet time.


----------



## Mamaboid

Kidding is wonderful, you get to sit with your goat for hours, and nobody wonders why you aren't cooking dinner, doing dishes, washing clothes, paying bills, or any of that other boring stuff.  Can't wait til next month for mine.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I like hot cocoa   Contractions are getting closer & stronger.  Hopefully very soon!


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, you are in the barn AND sending us messages.  I AM impressed.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Love it how Cinnamon keeps looking at the camera....  she just KNOWS that we're watching!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Do you think she will wait 3 more hours?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Do you think she will wait 3 more hours?


If we keep watching she will.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she will wait 3 more hours?
> 
> 
> 
> If we keep watching she will.
Click to expand...

Well then lets keep watching. She either kids now or waits three more hours... Otherwize I will miss it.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Those contractions are starting to get regular,    but she still seems to be looking for more food- "hey, bring me some hay while you're out there?  anyone?"


----------



## fanov8

I think it's really close now!  Looked like a bubble a few minutes ago but it's hard to tell on the screen!  

Eta: and she ha been up and down a good bit too!


----------



## daisychick

Doesn't she know that we NEED to see her hind end view.


----------



## Mamaboid

daisychick said:
			
		

> Doesn't she know that we NEED to see her hind end view.


Of course she does.  Why do you think she keeps hiding it?


----------



## terrilhb

Looks like a small bubble. Yay.


----------



## that's*satyrical

how long does it usually take after the bubble??


----------



## Chickie2378

You see this it is any minute or 1/2 hr depending on her but labor and birth is happening now.


If she delivers then a big string of gunk hangs and you eventually see another bubble, another kid is coming.


----------



## Queen Mum

I don't think she's in labor. I'm telling you.  She's chewing her cud and the kids are moving around.  She's fooling everyone.   She's waiting for us all to take a nap.  

Seriously.  She knows we are watching.  

Maybe it's a case of a false pregnancy.   It's a mental health issue?


----------



## doxiemoxie

She looks so uncomfortable.  After each contraction she turns around and seems surprised that there's no baby there


----------



## Queen Mum

That's OK, Karen doesn't look THAT uncomfortable.  I know she is an old hand at delivering babies...  Oh, you mean Cinnamon.


----------



## Chickie2378

takes time.  nature says when 
if she is turning, sunken, and looking it in is play.

best you can do is leave her alone.  I found when I left it was all fine but be around in case   hard yea.


----------



## autumnprairie

looks like she is pushing


----------



## doxiemoxie

> Oh, you mean Cinnamon


----------



## Stacykins

Oh my goodness! Soon! Soooon!


----------



## Queen Mum

Now those babies are coming!


----------



## that's*satyrical

So funny she's looking at the camera like check me out I'm a movie star!!  Go Cinnamon!!


----------



## Queen Mum

I think it's more of a,


"Whoah, there, wait a minute.  I didn't sign up for this kind of pain...!"


----------



## Missy

She has company....Could it be....Time is near....


----------



## cindyg

Oh my gosh is this poor thing ever going to have these babies??  It seems it's been a long time, when do you begin to be concerned?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

cindyg said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh is this poor thing ever going to have these babies??  It seems it's been a long time, when do you begin to be concerned?


since she isn't actually pushing, this could go on for a few hours. each doe is different. I have seen does ants around like that for an entire day, before going into good hard labor.


----------



## Stacykins

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> cindyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh is this poor thing ever going to have these babies??  It seems it's been a long time, when do you begin to be concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> since she isn't actually pushing, this could go on for a few hours. each doe is different. I have seen does ants around like that for an entire day, before going into good hard labor.
Click to expand...

Yep, she seems perfectly normal for stage 1 labor. That is the kinda 'getting ready' stage, cervix is dilating and stuff. I found a nifty article on caprine obstetrics  if anyone wants to read it, heh.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow,  fabulous article! Thanks!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Could I just please see her other side ??? Why are you hiding it from us ????  Your face is cute though ...


----------



## doxiemoxie

I'm amazed she can get onto her side lying down.  and get back up again too.


----------



## daisychick

So I thought she was pushing earlier when she was standing up, is what she is doing now more of a pushing position??    e.t.a ( refering to the laying on her side with legs extended out position, she moves to much    )  Newbie Goat Labor Watcher here.


----------



## doxiemoxie

> So I thought she was pushing earlier when she was standing up, is what she is doing now more of a pushing position??


She's in first stage still.  The positions she gets in are more for comfort than for active pushing.  Pretty much nothing is very comfortable for very long.  My GUESS is that she's close to going into second stage, where she will be pushing actively.  That's when you'll see discharge and a baby within the hour (usually and hopefully!)


----------



## KKeiC07

Ohh why hasn't this poor girl popped! No one can like being pregnant THAT much


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Wow! I am surprised she hasn't had them yet! I thought for sure she would have them by now!  How much longer can the goat keep them in there for?


----------



## DonnaBelle

She's getting up and moving around and changing positions every 3-5 minutes now.

I see the Barn Boss is in attendance too.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She sure is uncomfortable. :/


----------



## cindyg

My own girls got a fast supper tonight and no visit as I was afraid i would miss the main event.  Cinnamon waited for me, so go girl, now's the time!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Going to the vet?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I think Karen just moved Cinnamon into a bigger pen to have her babies in.


----------



## marlowmanor

Cinnamon must be going to get a pep talk!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Cinnamon must be going to get a pep talk!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Ahhhh!!!! I just got out of the shower and Cinnamon's gone!! Where'd she go??!


----------



## marlowmanor

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I think Karen just moved Cinnamon into a bigger pen to have her babies in.


If that is the case we won't get to see the birth.


----------



## cindyg

Where did she go?  Is the camera going to go with her?????


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I would think Karen would move the camera into the other pen. We will have to stay tuned.


----------



## daisychick

hoping nothing is wrong


----------



## marlowmanor

Just noticed it says there is a low alert on the camera.


----------



## elevan

Maybe they took her for a walk...  :/


----------



## boykin2010

I saw her come in and put a collar on her and took her out. I thought she was just taking her out for a walk. I hope we still get to see the babies being born!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I don't know where she went..  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## marlowmanor

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I saw her come in and put a collar on her and took her out. I thought she was just taking her out for a walk. I hope we still get to see the babies being born!


That's the last thing I saw too. Hopefully everything is ok and we get to see the birth.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Yep, there's a bunch of us in attendance, I hope we get to see the births.

DonnaBelle


----------



## KKeiC07

Are goats like humans, where if they're in labor and they take a walk, it can help speed up the process?


----------



## jodief100

I think she may have decided y'all need a 12 step program.


----------



## doxiemoxie

What do the low and high alarm/alert buttons mean?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

:/ She has been gone for a hour already. That is a pretty long walk. I really hope everything is okay.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> :/ She has been gone for a hour already. That is a pretty long walk. I really hope everything is okay.


Me too .


----------



## Queen Mum

Hi, my name is Sara and I'm a Cinnamon Addict.

Hi Sara.

I have been sitting at the computer for days, watching Cinnamon.  Now she's...  gone!   I'm so ... so...   I can't handle it...  I don't know what to do....  

Sara, calm down,  it will be OK.  We are here to support you.  We have all been through this.

But, when I went to the store, she was chewing her cud, and when I came back she was ...  (lower lip starts to quiver, hands start to shake, starts to twist hair)

It's OK, Sara...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Sara and I'm a Cinnamon Addict.
> 
> Hi Sara.
> 
> I have been sitting at the computer for days, watching Cinnamon.  Now she's...  gone!   I'm so ... so...   I can't handle it...  I don't know what to do....
> 
> Sara, calm down,  it will be OK.  We are here to support you.  We have all been through this.
> 
> But, when I went to the store, she was chewing her cud, and when I came back she was ...  (lower lip starts to quiver, hands start to shake, starts to twist hair)
> 
> It's OK, Sara...


It is o.k. sara ... just be patient !!


----------



## Queen Mum

Maybe Karen untied the knot in her tail.  Maybe she knew all along that it was just a lot of air in there.  Maybe Cinnamon is deflating right now as I type this.


----------



## boykin2010

Just thinking.... If it were me moving a pregnant goat, i would close the gate behind me on the pen if i wasnt planning on coming back with her. So this is wishful thinking that since the door was left open she is planning on returning her...


----------



## KKeiC07

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Just thinking.... If it were me moving a pregnant goat, i would close the gate behind me on the pen if i wasnt planning on coming back with her. So this is wishful thinking that since the door was left open she is planning on returning her...


I hope so!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Just thinking.... If it were me moving a pregnant goat, i would close the gate behind me on the pen if i wasnt planning on coming back with her. So this is wishful thinking that since the door was left open she is planning on returning her...


Good point!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> boykin2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking.... If it were me moving a pregnant goat, i would close the gate behind me on the pen if i wasnt planning on coming back with her. So this is wishful thinking that since the door was left open she is planning on returning her...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point!
Click to expand...




> I hope so!!!


I do too !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_1.gif


same here ....


----------



## daisychick

I watched her check Cinnamon with gloves and then she packed up her birthing kit tote and moved it and then snatched up a collar and took her out, it kind of seemed quickly like something might of been wrong, if I'm in a hurry I wouldn't shut a gate on an empty pen.   Really hoping that my observations are wrong.


----------



## marlowmanor

Could that mean she felt a baby out of position maybe and had to take her to the vet?


----------



## daisychick

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Could that mean she felt a baby out of position maybe and had to take her to the vet?


That's what I was kind of wondering.   I don't know though.


----------



## Mamaboid

daisychick said:
			
		

> I watched her check Cinnamon with gloves and then she packed up her birthing kit tote and moved it and then snatched up a collar and took her out, it kind of seemed quickly like something might of been wrong, if I'm in a hurry I wouldn't shut a gate on an empty pen.   Really hoping that my observations are wrong.


I hope they are too, but I thought the exact same thing.  The timing of all the activity was too close.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I really hope everything is okay. She did seem as if she was in a hurry and I wouldnt have shut the gate to an empty pen if I was in a hurry either. :/ I hope we get an update or see Cinnamon in her pen soon.


----------



## Genipher

Still empty. I, too, hope everything is okay...


----------



## Queen Mum

I was just on Facebook and there are people from Poland watching the Pelican cam.  They are worried and posting like mad, wondering what is going on with Cinnamon, too.  Lots of people watching that Barn cam.

Cinnamon is famous!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I was just on Facebook and there are people from Poland watching the Pelican cam.  They are worried and posting like mad, wondering what is going on with Cinnamon, too.  Lots of people watching that Barn cam.
> 
> Cinnamon is famous!


She is !! No wonder it took so long well I hope every thing turns out alright !!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

With as quickly as they moved out I suspect she headed to the vet.  Better safe than sorry and I think the only thing we can do is send her our best wishes for a smooth delivery and healthy kids. 

    As much as many of us would like to drive all the way there just to supervise the vet...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope that everything goes/is okay with Cinnamon.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so worried too. I pray she is ok.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Has anyone heard what happened?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

efinley said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard what happened?


I haven't.  I am so worried about her.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> efinley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't.  I am so worried about her.
Click to expand...

   I hoped someone would know...I'm so worried too!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

efinley said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> efinley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't.  I am so worried about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hoped someone would know...I'm so worried too!
Click to expand...

It has been almost 3 hours that she has been gone. If they went to the vet, I would think they would be home pretty soon, right?


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'm sure when Cinnamon's owner gets things straightened out she will be letting us know what has happened.

She knows we're all glued to the computer screen.  She's just taking care of business right now.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I pray everything is alright with Cinnamon & her kid/s.

Folks need to remember that they may have an hour(or more) in order to get to the vet.... not all of us are fortunate enough to have one within 5-10 minutes...

I assume they took her to the vet, since Karen didn't post anything, and she put a collar on Cinnamon instead of just leading her.


----------



## KKeiC07

AHHHHH!! BABIES!!!!! '


Not crazy I swear.....haha there was one all wrapped in a towel....


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

She's back!!!! 
Is the camera acting up for anyone else or is it my computer? never mind...it's fine now


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

efinley said:
			
		

> She's back!!!!
> Is the camera acting up for anyone else or is it my computer?


It was acting up for me for a minute, but it is back now.


----------



## Mamaboid

efinley said:
			
		

> She's back!!!!
> Is the camera acting up for anyone else or is it my computer? never mind...it's fine now


Mine is working ok.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

KKeiC07 said:
			
		

> AHHHHH!! BABIES!!!!! '
> 
> 
> Not crazy I swear.....haha there was one all wrapped in a towel....


You saw babies? I haven't. All I see is Cinnamon.


----------



## SheepGirl

I think I see a baby near Cinnamon's head...but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> KKeiC07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHH!! BABIES!!!!! '
> 
> 
> Not crazy I swear.....haha there was one all wrapped in a towel....
> 
> 
> 
> You saw babies? I haven't. All I see is Cinnamon.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any either. Does Cinnamon look ok? she seems different....


----------



## KKeiC07

Yeah, Karen came in with one baby wrapped up in a towel then left and then they brough Cinnamon in...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

THAT IS A BABY BY HER HEAD !!!


----------



## Missy

Missed it all.....

Sits back and waits for the big update....


----------



## marlowmanor

So is Cinnamon okay then, or do we expect more from her? Right now you can barely see her since she is right up against the wall on the side the camera is on.

ETA: She definately looks smaller now.


----------



## KKeiC07

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> THAT IS A BABY BY HER HEAD !!!


Is it?? Haha I'm not crazy???


----------



## SheepGirl

I had two lambs acting limp like that kid being shown right now is acting...unfortunately they did not survive 

Hopefully this baby's okay!


----------



## KKeiC07

Awww...... 


why is the camera freaking out???  is it just me??


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Thank you for the baby update. SO CUTE!!


----------



## that's*satyrical

well they showed one little baby now where are the other 6? lol

it's cute looks like it's black with white on it's head.


----------



## Mamaboid

Did u just see the pics of the baby?


----------



## Missy

Good luck with the kid Adorable human child that was just on screen. 

Are we to expect more? That kid looked pretty big....


----------



## that's*satyrical

the color cam came up for a minute & showed the baby wrapped in a towel in a laundry basket & their little boy came in to see then it flashed back to Cinnamon


----------



## marlowmanor

How in the world can y'all see babies in the pen with her? All I can see is her barely against the wall. No movement at all either. I did just see the one baby inside though that Karen was showing us. That one is pretty/handsome (since I don't know the gender!).


----------



## Mamaboid

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> How in the world can y'all see babies in the pen with her? All I can see is her barely against the wall. No movement at all either. I did just see the one baby inside though that Karen was showing us. That one is pretty/handsome (since I don't know the gender!).


That is the baby I was talking about, I don't see any in the pen.


----------



## cindyg

I'm going to guess an emergency c-section for one big kid and they are both sleeping off the anesthetic.  Hope they are ok.


----------



## daisychick

I'm guessing c-section, the way Cinnamon is acting.  That would explain why the kid was floppy too.   Can't wait for an update to see what happened.


----------



## marlowmanor

The baby they showed looks alot like the sire. 

http://dancingangelsgoats.blogspot.com/2011_08_01_archive.html
The sire of Cinnamons kid is the second buck down. Dancing Angels Rockstar.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Is that a baby partially in the hay feeder too...??


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Unfortunately it wasn't the wonderful exciting birth we were all hoping for   Brought her to the vet because I couldn't feel any legs & she had been pushing too hard for about 40 minutes with nothing showing.  Vet couldn't get a hold of any kid legs either so we had to do the c-section.  Triplets were born -2 boys, 1 girl...one had no heartbeat--we worked on it for a long time to no avail...one had a weak heartbeat and didn't make it & I have the black & white buckling alive but he's got a rough 24 hours ahead of him so we'll see if he makes it.  We have to tube feed him until he get's some strength & he is wrapped up in a towel on top of some heating pads to keep warm.  Not much movement but every once in a while if I pick him up, he will lift his head & cry so their is some hope that he may pull through this.  Cinnamon is doing well and will be on antibiotics for a few days to keep out infection.


----------



## marlowmanor

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Is that a baby partially in the hay feeder too...??


hmm....maybe, but maybe just shadows?


----------



## Fluffygal

awe sorry to hear you lost 2 of the babies. Hope the 3rd one pulls through for both you and Cinnnimon.


----------



## marlowmanor

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it wasn't the wonderful exciting birth we were all hoping for   Brought her to the vet because I couldn't feel any legs & she had been pushing too hard for about 40 minutes with nothing showing.  Vet couldn't get a hold of any kid legs either so we had to do the c-section.  Triplets were born -2 boys, 1 girl...one had no heartbeat--we worked on it for a long time to no avail...one had a weak heartbeat and didn't make it & I have the black & white buckling alive but he's got a rough 24 hours ahead of him so we'll see if he makes it.  We have to tube feed him until he get's some strength & he is wrapped up in a towel on top of some heating pads to keep warm.  Not much movement but every once in a while if I pick him up, he will lift his head & cry so their is some hope that he may pull through this.  Cinnamon is doing well and will be on antibiotics for a few days to keep out infection.


Sorry things didn't go as planned.  I'm praying this little boy and makes it, and that him and Cinnamon both make a full recovery.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Dear Karen,

Our heartfelt sympathies go out to you and your farm at this time.  We are praying for Cinnamon and her b&w buckling, that they regain strength and are able to be reunited soon. 

Sincerely,
Chris, Nan, & Jaqui of Livinwright Farm


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I'm so sorry. Rooting for the little guy to pull through!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a baby partially in the hay feeder too...??
> 
> 
> 
> hmm....maybe, but maybe just shadows?
Click to expand...

given Karen's post, I am assuming it was just shadows or a mouse...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Oh no!! Sorry...
Hope Cinnamon and the baby are both ok


----------



## daisychick

Thank you for sharing the update and for letting us all peek in on Cinnamon's birth experience.  I enjoyed it and learned a lot, even though it wasn't the outcome we all hoped for.  Sorry for the loss of the 2 and hoping the remaining one makes it.   
 I haven't spent so much time watching a goat in my whole life, it was amazing.   I love Cinnamon and I haven't ever met her, I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Karen,
I am very sorry that it ended up the way it did. At least Cinnamon is still alive and you were able to save one buckling. I hope that he pulls through. Thank you for sharing this on barn cam. I will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. 
Take Care.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I would post a pic of our survivor but I'm not sure how to on this forum


----------



## SheepGirl

Click "Uploads" next to "Messages" which is right beside "Logout" on the menu bar above.


----------



## cindyg

So sorry for this result, and hopefully Cinnamon and the buckling will be fine.  What an experience!  Any idea as to what caused the deaths of the other two babies?  So many folks have been on the edge of their seats watching, and are now sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Follow this link as to how to upload photos: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97
If you have any more questions, just let me know.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

K, I uploaded it, how do people see it then?  
The vet thinks the one may have already been dead from being stuck in the birth canal & that we were just too late to get to it   We did the best we could in the situation--unfortunately these things happen but it still sucks.  We've had 2 other does have c-sections in the past with 100% great results but I guess I can't get lucky every time.


----------



## Mamaboid

So very sorry to hear about the two little lost ones.  Cinnamon has been the focus of our house for the past 4 days.  I mentioned her to my Aunt, she started watching her.  She mentioned Cinnamon to her sister, and before we knew it, there were 8 households in my family watching your little girl.  She caught us all by the heart, and we are all praying for the survival of her remaining babe, and for Cinnamon to recover quickly and fully.  With all the prayers focused on him, I just know he will be ok.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

hopefully this works


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Once it is uploaded, copy the


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh! he is SO precious!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

It worked! He sure is cute!  And lucky too! Good luck with him!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Karen,  my thoughts and prayers are with your family and the critters.  I am so sorry for your loss.  I also appreciate your generosity in letting us participate in this event, even through the bad stuff.  Give that baby and his momma a kiss from me.


----------



## cindyg

He's gorgeous!!  I so hope he makes it.  Will you put him back with Cinammon when he's a bit stronger?  Will she know he is hers?  I hope it all works out.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Thanks so much everyone!  Tune back in in late Jan/early Feb for many more hopefully more successful kiddings!  
If this little guys gets some more life to him, I will have him on camera..he's going to hang in the house for a while for some extra TLC--too cold in the barn for him.  We'll tube feed him until he can drink by himself.  Cinnamon was licking him & even trying to head butt a dog at the vets office after her c-section to protect her baby so she does recognize that it is her baby (we've had in the past where the doe doesn't know it's her kid & won't accept it).  But I'm hoping to get him back in with Cinnamon.  The barn camera will be up through at least late April so tune in to watch out fat & pregnant goats & more babies to come.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thank you Karen for letting us watch Cinnamon.  We are so sorry for your losses....

DonnaBele


----------



## Stacykins

Very sorry to hear about the losses. I hope Cinnamon has a quick recovery and her surviving buckling grows to be a strong, healthy boy.


----------



## Queen Mum

I will stay tuned to see how Cinnamon does with her recovery.  Good girl Cinnamon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Dear Karen ,
Sorry for your loss and I hope your tough times turn into lovely days with your new little boy goat . 
My prayers and good wishes are sent to you and hope of good kidding times in the future ...  

SmallFarmGirl


----------



## that's*satyrical

We are so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing Cinnamon's experience even though it didn't go as planned. We will be rooting for the little guy. We hope he is strong enough to grow up big & healthy. He is beautiful.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry for your losses. I pray this little boy makes it. Prayers for Cinnamon too. Please keep us up to date on how everyone is doing.


----------



## elevan

I'm sorry for your losses.  My thoughts are with your farm.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thank you for this opportunity to see this special event.   So sorry it wasn't the outcome we are rooting for.  My heartfelt condolences for your loss. 

Hoping Cinnamon has a full recovery.  And that sweet little buckling continues to grow in strength.  

K


----------



## Missy

So sorry for the loss of the babies. Cinnamon and her little buckling are in my prayers.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Little guy is going to make it just fine. By 10:30pm last night he was standing on his own after his tube feeding & yelling so much that no one would sleep so I had to bring him out to the barn & put him under a heat lamp in the basket. Cinnamon didn't want to get up while I was trying to milk some colostrum out of her but her persistant little boy kept poking at her & yelling at her so she finally got up this morning. I milked her a little, put it in a bottle & he sucked it right down. He decided he was still hungry & he got Cinnamon up again and was successfully nursing as I walked out the door!! Cinnamon is in a lot of pain still but she is a great mom and doing her best.


----------



## boykin2010

Im so glad the little boy is doing better. I hope cinnamon starts doing better also!


----------



## Ms. Research

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Little guy is going to make it just fine. By 10:30pm last night he was standing on his own after his tube feeding & yelling so much that no one would sleep so I had to bring him out to the barn & put him under a heat lamp in the basket. Cinnamon didn't want to get up while I was trying to milk some colostrum out of her but her persistant little boy kept poking at her & yelling at her so she finally got up this morning. I milked her a little, put it in a bottle & he sucked it right down. He decided he was still hungry & he got Cinnamon up again and was successfully nursing as I walked out the door!! Cinnamon is in a lot of pain still but she is a great mom and doing her best.


Thanks so much for the Update.  So glad the Little guy is getting strong.  And kudos to Cinnamon for being such a good Mom when she's in pain.  

K


----------



## daisychick

So happy to hear that he is doing better and out with mom!


----------



## terrilhb

I am so happy to hear that. I continue to pray for both of them. Are you going to keep the little one?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

So glad the little buckling is doing so well now!  And that Cinnamon is doing well after surgery.


----------



## daisychick

He is so spunky now, I am watching him try to get his mom to get up.  Sooooooo cute!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks for keeping the cam up for us to see Cinnamon and son progress.

This has been an adventure you were kind enough to arrange for the rest of us to be part of.

I appreciate all your efforts.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am so happy to hear he made it. He sure is a cute little guy.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

what is that thing near Cinnamon's neck? ... ... Did they put the baby out there with her already? ... there is a heat lamp running, maybe just for her where she had the stressful day yesterday?


----------



## marlowmanor

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Little guy is going to make it just fine. By 10:30pm last night he was standing on his own after his tube feeding & yelling so much that no one would sleep so I had to bring him out to the barn & put him under a heat lamp in the basket. Cinnamon didn't want to get up while I was trying to milk some colostrum out of her but her persistant little boy kept poking at her & yelling at her so she finally got up this morning. I milked her a little, put it in a bottle & he sucked it right down. He decided he was still hungry & he got Cinnamon up again and was successfully nursing as I walked out the door!! Cinnamon is in a lot of pain still but she is a great mom and doing her best.


LWF~ You must have missed this post. Yes the baby is out there with Cinnamon now. Heat lamp is for him.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Yes we DID miss that post... how I am not sure... oh well.... YAY!!!!        

Karen, have you guys thought about a name for him yet? He sure does look a lot like his daddy


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh my goodness!!! is he a little character or what?!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Call him something after all his adoring fans like superhero or Winner or something like that ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

He is soo active his mom looks tired though ....


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I haven't come up with a name yet but since he was born on Pearl Harbor day I was thinking something like Sneak Attack (he had a sneak attack approach at life), Infamy (which means famous for the wrong reasons), Battleship, Hero.  Let me know if you can think of anything or if those names sound good.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> I haven't come up with a name yet but since he was born on Pearl Harbor day I was thinking something like Sneak Attack (he had a sneak attack approach at life), Infamy (which means famous for the wrong reasons), Battleship, Hero.  Let me know if you can think of anything or if those names sound good.


Okay, I was liking Sneak Attack.... and then my brain thought about the infamous sneak attackers.... and came up with *NINJA*! 
That combined with his "wait until mom isn't looking and then _attack_!" disposition  LOL


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

lol--actually, I had Ninja on my list of buck names somewhere.  I'm going to have to add that to the mix


----------



## Livinwright Farm

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> lol--actually, I had Ninja on my list of buck names somewhere.  I'm going to have to add that to the mix


hmm... if you think about it, it really does fit... japanese ninja.... he was born on Pearl Harbor day...


----------



## Mamaboid

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> lol--actually, I had Ninja on my list of buck names somewhere.  I'm going to have to add that to the mix


I love it.  Very appropriate.  Have been watching him this morning, OMG he is so bouncy considering what he went through.  It is amazing that such little things can bounce back so quickly.


----------



## daisychick

Thought of 2 more names to throw in the mix.    *Torpedo* (used at Pearl Harbor)  and *Oahu*  (the island that holds Pearl Harbor)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

NINJA NINJA NINJA ! CALL HIM THAT !!! soooooo cute !!! He did attack his mom about 40 times !!!


----------



## terrilhb

I vote for Ninja too.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

A better picture of the little guy from today   He's quite the talker--poor Cinnamon has to listen to him 24/7 lol!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

What a beautiful gift!


----------



## Fluffygal

He is precious.


----------



## terrilhb

He is so adorable. And he looks fantastic.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

He is adorable! I am so happy he pulled through! All I can see on the Cam is him wagging his tail a mile a minute!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

HE IS SOOOO CUTE !!


----------



## DonnaBelle

The Barn Boss is in attendance and giving baby boy a nudge toward the teat!!  His tail is wagging and looks like he's got it!!

It's 7 degrees in Orr, Mn.  Burrrrrrrr.........

DonnaBelle


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

7 degrees with no wind really doesn't feel so bad.  It's actually kind of nice with the bright moon overhead lighting up my snow covered world here.  I just walked a quarter mile to bring the bucks some warm water at their barn and it was beautiful peaceful walk with my 2 golden retrievers leading the way.  
Anyhow, the little buckling has the whole nursing thing figured out.  I went out with a bottle but he was busy nursing away so I waited until he was done & offered the bottle just to see if he wanted more milk.  He didn't--so he must be getting plenty from Cinnamon.  He is a very busy boy trying to climb Cinnamon mountain between his power naps.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Aww! That is cute! I am happy to hear he is getting enough milk from his momma. He sure is cute.


----------



## Jackson62

What A GOOD MOMMA CINNAMON IS! Hope a speedy recovery is in the future.


----------



## terrilhb

How is everyone doing? I pray and hope fantastic. Just looked in on the new baby. So sweet.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Actually, Cinnamon has not been doing well.  Last night she never moved from her spot.  Still isn't eating anything but I can get her to drink some water each time I go out.  I tried to get her to stand and she refuses.  I gave her some pain medication earlier today and someone did mention that they saw her trying to nibble at food around 2pm today so not all hope is lost yet.  I am going to try to get her back up on her feet again in a little bit & give her some more medicine, so we'll see if anything happens.  I've been giving baby a bottle every 4 hours of 3 to 4 oz and he happily sucks that down.  He is doing fantastic, it's just Cinnamon that I am worried about.  I've never lost a mom from a c-section yet and I'm hoping this isn't going to be the first.  The vet's office is closed all weekend so I am doing the best I can.


----------



## Missy

Cinnamon is in our prayers, keep us updated!


----------



## terrilhb

You are all in my prayers. You are doing a fantastic job through all of this. Thank you for keeping us up to date. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope Cinnamon pulls through. I am happy to hear the buckling is doing good. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jackson62

She's eating!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Stacykins

Poor girl, I really hope she pulls through. She's been a trooper up 'til this point, she can't give up now! 

The little buckling keeps headbutting and crawling on her and looks like he is nibbling her too. He is just so energetic and she looks like she feels awful.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

She got up on her own tonight & even took big mouthfuls of hay from me--almost seemed like she had her old appetite back   She didn't stand for long but she did get up & let the little guy nurse even though he had just downed a bottle of milk that I gave him.  Then Cinnamon wanted the bottle too--I debated on putting some water in it & seeing if she would really drink but she was fine with drinking from the bucket when I put it in front of her.  
There is still hope that she may just make it through this alright.  If we can just get her standing up more often then I'll feel even better!


----------



## Jackson62

We are moving 40 miles south of Duluth next May and will be looking for 2 pet goats. We want them as companions on walks and brush eaters.  I will contact you in the spring.


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing Cinnamon the best.  Come on girl. 

Glad to hear the baby is doing well.  Hoping Mom gets her strength back.  

Sending Well Wishing for both.  

Please keep us posted.

K


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Jackson62 said:
			
		

> We are moving 40 miles south of Duluth next May and will be looking for 2 pet goats. We want them as companions on walks and brush eaters.  I will contact you in the spring.


Sounds good   Keep an eye on my For Sale page on my website or if you PM me your e-mail address,  I can send you pics of kids that will be available as wethers before I post them for sale.  My goats sell quickly here especially in the spring.


----------



## cindyg

Pretty cute there now, all curled up next to Mom.  Hope she's ok.  Did they move to a different stall?  Kinda like moving out of Labour & Delivery to a regular room?


----------



## doxiemoxie

Have you considered offering Cinnamon  warm gatorade or a yogurt shake? Sometimes a little sweetness in the diet can stimulate the appetite?  (yes, I speak from experience,  a little bit of chocolate and then, wham! the whole bag is gone  )


----------



## Missy

She is looking much more lively this evening. It is the first time I checked up on her since this all happened that she has had her head up, ears perky and looking around

The baby looks so adorable curled up next to her 

He looks like he is trying to get her up for some breakfast...or rather dinner...


----------



## terrilhb

He looks so tiny next to his momma. They are so sweet.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Cinnamon is now in a bigger stall.  I've been giving her Probios, antibiotics & pain meds and she is getting a lot better.  I even got her up twice today & she walked down the barn aisle to munch on some hay bales & walked back to the new pen on her own.  So we have appetite, drinking water & some walking around.  Just need to work on getting her up & moving around more but otherwise things are really looking a lot more positive for her!!  
I named the little guy Sneak Attack..he was born on Pearl Harbor day so he's partly named for the sneak attack that the japanese did, also named it for the way he sneak attacks his moms udder..and also hoping he sneak attack his way to first place at any shows he attends  
I did decide to put him up for sale..you can see the listing on my website at:  http://www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres/forsale.htm 
His eye color is currently blue with the outer edge having a brownish rim so I'm curious to see if they will stay that blue color or change as grows these next few weeks.


----------



## Queen Mum

May I suggest putting a "girdle" around her belly. (basically a snug bandage would do.)   I've had a ton of abdominal surgery and one thing that might make her more comfortable is some abdominal support, while her stitches heal and the muscles are knitting back together.  Then get her up and walk her around.  You can take it off when she lays down, but really, it would help her to get up and down, and will reduce her pain while she is up.  Once she has gotten up and is on her feet and gets used to being up, then her muscles will eventually be more strong.  She will only need it for a week or so.  

OR you can put a pillow on her tummy while you are helping her get up. The nurses with people call this splinting.  Remember, where she had the c-section her belly is hanging down and it pulls and it hurts.  

If it saves her life by getting her moving, it might be worth it.  I feel so sad that she looks so miserable.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Actually, I got her up yesterday & she walked outside for a little while & back to her stall.  Then she got up numerous times by herself in the stall.  She ate a nice amount of grain & still keeps munching at hay.  It was really looking positive.  We'll see how today will go.
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Queen Mum

I must admit,  my tummy hurts for Cinnamon.  Wow, I looked today and she is standing up!  Yay, Cinnamon!  That little tail wagging baby is adorable!


----------



## Queen Mum

Whoo HOO!  Cinnamon looks so much better!  And Sneak Attack  is as cute as they come.  He is constantly running around with his little tail wagging.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Yes, all seems good now.  I can finally breath a sigh of relief for Cinnamon & Sneaky   Sneaky is 1 week old today   I'll be bringing Cinnamon in early next week to get her staples removed.  Thanks for everyones thoughts & prayers for the pair---looks like everything is going to be just fine!


----------



## Queen Mum

I am SO glad to hear that.  Sneaky is so very cute and Cinnamon is looking MUCH better.  Of course, she has a lot of pre-pregnancy weight to loose.  All that hay!  She will probably have a hard time fitting in to her skinny jeans for a while!   She deserves a manicure and a pedicure and a nice long brushee when she is done getting her staples removed.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so happy for all of you. You did an awesome job taking such great care of them.


----------



## Ms. Research

So glad to hear Cinnamon and Sneaky (cute name) are going to be fine.  

K


----------



## Stacykins

Question, can goats who have had a c section be bred again or is that kinda the end of their reproductive lifespan? I know things have improved immensely in surgical technique that many humans who have had a c section can give birth vaginally without too much worry about uterine perforation or rupture. But I don't know if that is the same about caprine obstetrics!


----------



## Queen Mum

I've heard the same question.  karen?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Question, can goats who have had a c section be bred again or is that kinda the end of their reproductive lifespan? I know things have improved immensely in surgical technique that many humans who have had a c section can give birth vaginally without too much worry about uterine perforation or rupture. But I don't know if that is the same about caprine obstetrics!


Depends on the situation.  I've had 3 does have c-sections--the reasons for mine have all been mispositioned kids in the birth canal--one of the ways they should come out is two front legs & a nose like they are diving out--however, I've had 2 situations where the head was twisted back & the most recent was what felt like a head & no legs present at all.  In the event of a mispositioned kid equalling a c-section, you can definately rebreed.  Paige had a c-section in 2010, and then delivered healthy beautiful twins naturally earlier this year.  Paige was bred again & Tinker also for February 2012 kids.  However, if I had a doe that needed a 2nd c-section--I would personally retire her from my breeding program just for peace of mind.  It is a lot of stress for me & the goats.  Usually, I end up at the vet's office when they are short staffed & I always get put to work helping with the c-section procedure & sucking all mucous from the kids/stimulating them to keep those heart beats going.  My first 2 goat c-sections equaled 100% success for moms & babies..Cinnamon through me for a loop though with loosing 2 kids & then she had a harder recovery than any of the others.  Maybe I've been lucky with my success rates though, I've talked to a few others who have had to do some c-sections on their goats & they've never gotten a live kid yet.  It's all about timing though too..after 1/2 hour/40 minutes of hard pushing & not being able to pull the kid out manually, I call the vet for help & drive the 35 miles there...usually speeding & hoping I don't have to explain the whole situation to any troopers 
However, if the reasoning for the c-section was because the doe just didn't have enough space to pass a healthy normal kid through the birth canal, I would definately not rebreed again.  I was shown a tip once by a linear appraiser on how to locate the goats thurls to measure..the wider the space/ the easier a normal kidding should be.  If the nigerian dwarf has anything less than 3 inches between those thurls than he says to get rid of it & don't even consider keeping it in a breeding program.  Not sure how common that is but I've never had a nigerian yet that has had less than 3 inches.  
Great question!  I better stop my rambling & get to bed!  I suppose I better offer Sneaky one more bottle before bed though--just in case Cinnamon isn't producing enough milk.


----------



## Queen Mum

Thanks.  That was very helpful.  Give Sneak Attack a kiss for me and a hug for Cinnamon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thanks.  That was very helpful.  Give Sneak Attack a kiss for me and a hug for Cinnamon.


One from me too!!!


----------



## Stacykins

Thank you for answering the question so thoroughly! That is definitely great to know!


----------



## Ms. Research

Popped in to see how Cinnamon and Sneak Attack are doing.  Thanks for keeping up the video link going.  Cinnamon looks good.  I see her up and about.  Hope she's feeling better.

And Sneak Attack.  Saw this little black and white bundle in the corner.  He lifted his head and shook those cute ears. 

Hope all is well.  And again, thanks for the opportunity to peak.

K


----------



## Queen Mum

Cinnamon looks fabulous and little Sneak Attack looks like a bundle of energy!  I love watching them.


----------



## Mamaboid

I just stuck my head in to check on Cinnamon and Sneaky, caught him in the middle of what can only be called a "rippin fit".   Jumpin and runnin around OMG he is adorable.  Seems to be eating a good amount of hay too.  Must have his Mama's appetite.


----------



## Missy

Soo Jealous of everyone! Everytime I check in on the camera, I never get to see the baby! lol.  I am going to have to watch when the peek activity times are


----------



## KDailey

I click on the link but all I see is a 5 second video of a picture of a doe and kid, then nothing.


----------



## Mamaboid

KDailey said:
			
		

> I click on the link but all I see is a 5 second video of a picture of a doe and kid, then nothing.


All I see is the empty pen.  Cinnamon and Sneaky must have moved out.   Sure hope I can get my internet hooked up this week, before Elsie kids, so we all have something to watch.


----------



## KDailey

I ust see the same picture that's on their homepage. It's just in the video box, the timer goes 5 seconds and nothin happens


----------



## Missy

KDailey said:
			
		

> I click on the link but all I see is a 5 second video of a picture of a doe and kid, then nothing.


Glad it is not just me.... ???


----------



## KDailey

That's what you get too?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Well, it's still a battle with momma Cinnamon.  It's been 3 weeks & a day since the c-section was performed due to a mispositioned kid blocking the way.  Cinnamon has had 4 healthy normal kiddings previously but this time was not so successful.  Anyhow, the 1 surviving kid--Dancing Angels Sneak Attack is doing great.  I had him listed for sale but I think I am going to actually keep him for some fall breedings & then he will be available in October 2012.  Anyhow, Cinnamon is battling infection.  I brought her back into the vet a few days ago & they prescribed a stronger antibiotic shot & told me to spray the incision with a cleaner & antibacterial spray plus give her a fingertip of bute paste & some probios---twice daily..oh how I wish I had married a veterinarian to do all of these fun tasks for me!  Anyhow, I brought my dog in to the vet to get spayed today & told him about how Cinnamon isn't getting better or any worse at this time.  She's hardly eating any hay but is still drinking water.  There is always a big wet spot from where she lays from stuff constantly dripping out of her incision so I keep throwing more fresh bedding each time.  The doc told me to bring Cinnamon in at 4pm before I pick up Daisy & he'll get down to the root of the infection.  He'll probably open her up again & do whatever he has to do.  Hopefully this will do the trick & then we'll make some better progress to a full recovery!

On another note...only 5 more weeks until kiddings begin, I have 10 senior does due to kid starting around Feb 3rd!  I'll be moving the camera tonight to view the 10 senior does.


----------



## Mamaboid

Oh, I so hope Cinnamon recovers quickly.  We have all come to love her like she was our own.  Can't wait for more pics of more babies.  Hang in there.  We are all pulling for your girl.


----------



## Stacykins

Oh dear, poor girl. Yea, the vet may have to open her up to clean out the infection if it has gotten bad. 

I'd ask the vet about how to do an abdominal support brace for her if she has surgery again, and even if she doesn't. Humans with abdominal surgery often wear wrappings around their abdomen to brace the incision until it heals. Every cough, sneeze, deep breath, etc. likely hurts it, and that will help. The support can also help prevent an incisional hernia, which is possible. I am sure the vet will tell you too to be extra vigilant about checking her for respiratory infections. It is very likely that she isn't breathing deeply because it hurts, and that can lead to post surgical pneumonia. It isn't like you can tell a goat to practice deep breathing exercises everyday, heh. 

I really hope she recovers soon. She seems like such a fighter, and a special little girl!


----------



## autumnprairie

yay more kids 
I hope Cinnamon gets better let us know what the doc says.


----------



## terrilhb

My prayers are with you and Cinnamon.


----------



## DonnaBelle

A lot of folks have really enjoyed the barn cam you set up.

Here's hoping for the best for you and your Cinnamon.

DonnaBelle


----------



## daisychick

Come on Cinnamon you have to get better.     Can't wait to see the webcam up again with new momma's to be.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Poor Cinnamon!  I sure hope she gets better soon! She has LOTS of fans!


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, we are all rooting for Cinnamon!


----------



## Mamaboid

Sneaky is back on camera.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow, we are all rooting for Cinnamon!


Me too !!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Cinnamon will be staying at the vet until Monday.  They called me this morning & said the infection is only in the incision & he put some tubes in for drainage and wants to keep her there through the weekend.  Thank goodness I've been doing a combination of bottlefeeding 3 times a day with Sneak besides letting him nurse so at least I can easily keep giving him nutrition while Cinnamon is gone.  I have an immature young mellow buck named Romeo that I put in the pen with Sneak yesterday and they are getting along just fine so he's not all alone stressing out.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Cinnamon will be staying at the vet until Monday.  They called me this morning & said the infection is only in the incision & he put some tubes in for drainage and wants to keep her there through the weekend.  Thank goodness I've been doing a combination of bottlefeeding 3 times a day with Sneak besides letting him nurse so at least I can easily keep giving him nutrition while Cinnamon is gone.  I have an immature young mellow buck named Romeo that I put in the pen with Sneak yesterday and they are getting along just fine so he's not all alone stressing out.


I hope Cinnamon gets better soon. I saw you bottle feeding Sneak Attack this morning and I was wondering who the other goat was. I was like "I thought Cinnamon was brown".  You have some very nice looking goats there! Sneak is adorable!


----------



## terrilhb

I am so glad it was not worse. You are in my prayers. Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## KDailey

the cam still isn't working for me?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

KDailey said:
			
		

> the cam still isn't working for me?


hmm..it' working for me.  Sometimes I have to disconnect/restart the connection but it seems to be working for me.  If you are viewing it on an i-phone, you may have to go to marestare.com  Go under their live cams to Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats & click on the apple.


----------



## Jackson62

Just watched you with Sneaky and friend so nice to see such a great interaction!    Hope Cinnamon gets well soon.


----------



## KDailey

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> KDailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cam still isn't working for me?
> 
> 
> 
> hmm..it' working for me.  Sometimes I have to disconnect/restart the connection but it seems to be working for me.  If you are viewing it on an i-phone, you may have to go to marestare.com  Go under their live cams to Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats & click on the apple.
Click to expand...

I haven't tried it on my phone yet. I'm on a computer. I've tried each time I get on  the computer, open and close, open and close the site, still nothing. 

I'll try my phone and see what happens but I don't think it will work. I really want it to!


----------



## Mamaboid

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres

Try this link instead.  It takes it a few seconds to get going.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Camera should be working good now   It's focused on my 10 senior does that are due in early Feb.  They have access to go outside so you won't always catch a view of them.  I bring Cinnamon's buckling in there for excersize each day to run up & down the ramps also so you might catch him on occasion


----------



## terrilhb

Is Cinnamon back from the vet yet? How is she doing? I pray great.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Is Cinnamon back from the vet yet? How is she doing? I pray great.


Apparently I haven't up-dated here.   I brought Cinnamon to the vet Thursday again for them to figure out more about the infection constantly dripping out of the incision from the c-section.  They decided to keep her over night to open her up, inspect the infection & get it cleaned out.  I got a call friday morning that they put some draining tubes in her & wanted to keep her through yesterday morning.  However, my husband called me at work saturday morning to give me the bad news that the vet called with--the infection spready to her heart & she passed away friday night.  I wasn't expecting that at all   She had slowed down on eating but was still drinking/walking and looking pretty bright-eyed.  I just keep thinking of her while we were waiting at the vets office thursday, she was looking into my eyes with her big brown gentle eyes--I was telling her that they were going to get her all fixed up this time around & she'd be back to her old self in no time.  I just hope she didn't think I was leaving her there & not coming back for her.  I had just asked the vet last thursday what his thoughts were about breeding her again in the future & he said it should be no problem as long as we got this infection dealt with so I really wasn't expecting her to pass away.  
So we started 2011 with a heartbreaking kidding of losing Pixie who kidded 2 weeks early losing triplets & pushing her uterus out while I was at work on one of the coldest days in Feb.  Pixie died on the car ride to the vet--it was extremely sad.  Now we ended 2011 with the loss of Cinnamon & 2 of her 3 kids.  Her little buckling Sneak is doing great though.  He is fully on the bottle now..I had been offering him a bottle 3 times daily since he was born because Cinnamon's milk never fully came in after the c-section--so at least he's used to the bottle.  I have a small mellow immature 8 1/2 mth old buck that gets along pretty good with Sneak so at least he has another goat to snuggle up with & annoy.  You may catch Sneak on camera once in a while still.  He loves to play on the ramps that are shown on the camera so I bring him there a few times each day.  
Anyhow, with the New Year here we are hoping for picture perfect kiddings & healthy bouncing kids.  I have 10 does due in early Feb and more due throughout mar/apr.


----------



## autumnprairie

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Cinnamon back from the vet yet? How is she doing? I pray great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I haven't up-dated here.   I brought Cinnamon to the vet Thursday again for them to figure out more about the infection constantly dripping out of the incision from the c-section.  They decided to keep her over night to open her up, inspect the infection & get it cleaned out.  I got a call friday morning that they put some draining tubes in her & wanted to keep her through yesterday morning.  However, my husband called me at work saturday morning to give me the bad news that the vet called with--the infection spready to her heart & she passed away friday night.  I wasn't expecting that at all   She had slowed down on eating but was still drinking/walking and looking pretty bright-eyed.  I just keep thinking of her while we were waiting at the vets office thursday, she was looking into my eyes with her big brown gentle eyes--I was telling her that they were going to get her all fixed up this time around & she'd be back to her old self in no time.  I just hope she didn't think I was leaving her there & not coming back for her.  I had just asked the vet last thursday what his thoughts were about breeding her again in the future & he said it should be no problem as long as we got this infection dealt with so I really wasn't expecting her to pass away.
> So we started 2011 with a heartbreaking kidding of losing Pixie who kidded 2 weeks early losing triplets & pushing her uterus out while I was at work on one of the coldest days in Feb.  Pixie died on the car ride to the vet--it was extremely sad.  Now we ended 2011 with the loss of Cinnamon & 2 of her 3 kids.  Her little buckling Sneak is doing great though.  He is fully on the bottle now..I had been offering him a bottle 3 times daily since he was born because Cinnamon's milk never fully came in after the c-section--so at least he's used to the bottle.  I have a small mellow immature 8 1/2 mth old buck that gets along pretty good with Sneak so at least he has another goat to snuggle up with & annoy.  You may catch Sneak on camera once in a while still.  He loves to play on the ramps that are shown on the camera so I bring him there a few times each day.
> Anyhow, with the New Year here we are hoping for picture perfect kiddings & healthy bouncing kids.  I have 10 does due in early Feb and more due throughout mar/apr.
Click to expand...

  I am so sorry that you lost her. I hope 2012 is much better than 2011


----------



## Missy

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Cinnamon back from the vet yet? How is she doing? I pray great.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I haven't up-dated here.   I brought Cinnamon to the vet Thursday again for them to figure out more about the infection constantly dripping out of the incision from the c-section.  They decided to keep her over night to open her up, inspect the infection & get it cleaned out.  I got a call friday morning that they put some draining tubes in her & wanted to keep her through yesterday morning.  However, my husband called me at work saturday morning to give me the bad news that the vet called with--the infection spready to her heart & she passed away friday night.  I wasn't expecting that at all   She had slowed down on eating but was still drinking/walking and looking pretty bright-eyed.  I just keep thinking of her while we were waiting at the vets office thursday, she was looking into my eyes with her big brown gentle eyes--I was telling her that they were going to get her all fixed up this time around & she'd be back to her old self in no time.  I just hope she didn't think I was leaving her there & not coming back for her.  I had just asked the vet last thursday what his thoughts were about breeding her again in the future & he said it should be no problem as long as we got this infection dealt with so I really wasn't expecting her to pass away.
> So we started 2011 with a heartbreaking kidding of losing Pixie who kidded 2 weeks early losing triplets & pushing her uterus out while I was at work on one of the coldest days in Feb.  Pixie died on the car ride to the vet--it was extremely sad.  Now we ended 2011 with the loss of Cinnamon & 2 of her 3 kids.  Her little buckling Sneak is doing great though.  He is fully on the bottle now..I had been offering him a bottle 3 times daily since he was born because Cinnamon's milk never fully came in after the c-section--so at least he's used to the bottle.  I have a small mellow immature 8 1/2 mth old buck that gets along pretty good with Sneak so at least he has another goat to snuggle up with & annoy.  You may catch Sneak on camera once in a while still.  He loves to play on the ramps that are shown on the camera so I bring him there a few times each day.
> Anyhow, with the New Year here we are hoping for picture perfect kiddings & healthy bouncing kids.  I have 10 does due in early Feb and more due throughout mar/apr.
Click to expand...

 So sorry for your loss. I wish you the best of luck with all your future kiddings. I am glad sneaky is doing well.


----------



## Ms. Research

So sorry you lost Cinnamon.  My heartfelt condolences.  I feel the loss after watching her on and off hoping for joy but sometimes it just doesn't go that way. 

Well at least you have Sneaky.  

Hoping all is well for you.  

K


----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry. And sorry I brought it up. I am sending you big hugs and prayers. I pray 2012 will be better for you.      She knew you loved her. She obviously had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Mamaboid

After watching her for so many days, it feels like we have lost one of our own.  So sorry for you loss.  We all know when we raise animals that we will lose one once in a while, it is just part of the experience ....but sometimes, it is just so hard.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I know thats tough. Hope little sneak attack can bring some joy to you during this tough time.


----------



## daisychick

so sorry to hear about Cinnamon.   I loved watching her, thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Thanks everyone.  I will keep looking ahead as I have many more does to focus my attention on and of course our little Sneak to keep me busy.  A friend told me something once--it's not the nicest quote but so very true "If you have livestock, you have dead stock".  Of course, we do all we can here to make the animals all happy & keep them healthy but unfortunately this is the real world and we are going to encounter many different situations the longer we are in it.


----------

